# Domande sul tradimento



## margherita (29 Gennaio 2010)

ciao a tutti. Ho provato qualche ora fa a mandare un mio messaggio ma non essendo esperta si vede che l'ho cancellato.
Provo a riscrivere la mia domanda, sintetizzandola. anch'io ho vissuto di recente l'esperienza del tradimento e nonostante abbia fatto la scelta di salvare la famiglia e di vivere il precetto evangelico del "perdonare settanta volte sette", mi sono rimaste delle domande in sospeso che mi girano per la testa e alle quali non so dare da sola risposta (oltre, naturalmente, ai momenti di dolore e di smarrimento di fronte alle menzogne e al male subito che si ripresentano, anche se con minor frequenza, con la stessa potenza dirompente dei primi giorni della scoperta).
Per farla breve: sposata con un figlio. Il marito inizia ad essere taciturno, musi a non finire, critiche, silenzi interminabili. Inutili le mie domande: che cosa ti sta succedendo, parliamone ecc.ecc. La riposta più frequente era: mi ha deluso, sono deluso di te, come donna, come madre, come tutto... Ma in cosa ti ho deluso? Mi hai deluso e basta! Io a interrogarmi dove mancavo, ma non trovavo risposta (lavoro, accudisco nostro figlio, mi occupo della casa, dei nostri amici, e per giudizio degli altri sono una bella donna e di piacevole compagnia. Solo lui mi trovava una gran delusione)
E incomincia a uscire sempre più frequentemente da solo... 
Alla fine scopro gli altarini. Ha un'amante. Lo metto di fronte all'eviodenza. Prima nega, dice che sono una squilibrata, che non lo capisco, che non l'ho mai capito ed esce di casa con le valigie e con aria di trionfo. Dopo due giorni torna mogio come un cane e confessa tutto. Dice che si è inanmorato follemente di una donna (che conoscevo anch'io e che lui portava spesso in casa o in mezzo agli amici comuni e di cui non ho mai sospettato nulla a motivo - scusate se l'affermazione vi sembra volgare - della sua oggettiva, sconfinata bruttezza fisica, una specie di cinghiale grezzo e dal sorriso pieno di denti aguzzi). Dice che si è innamorato della sua anima, del suo candore, che ha dovuto faticare molto per conquistarla perchè lei non ne voleva sapere di avere rapporti sessuali, lei voleva solo amicizia ma alla fine ha ceduto, hanno fatto l'amore per alcuni mesi e senza mai che lei provasse piacere. Si concedevano gite, passeggiate, scopate nei boschi, musica in auto...
Chiede scusa di essersi comportato male con me, dei sotterfugi, delle menzogne, ma si era proprio innamorato e verso di me provava solo del bene, ero pur sempre la madre di suo figlio.
Mi chiede di restare a casa con noi, non sopportava l'idea di stare lontano dal figlio. io acconsento, presa dalla totale confusione mentale oltre che dal dolore. Quanto ho pianto! Ma ho stretto i denti per non dare dolore a nostro figlio nè ai genitori di lui, vecchi e malandati.
E' andato avanti per qualche mese a sentirsi con l'altra, forse si sono anche rivisti (sempre con sotterfugi) e alla fine mi dice che ha sbagliato, che non era vero amore, che era in uno stato confusionale e che ama me! 
Ora mi domando: ma è razionalmente possibile? Come è possibile che un uomo si innamori follemente di un'altra e dimentichi per mesi la moglie, la maltratti, la consideri con indifferenza e crudeltà e alla fine dica: Mi sono sbagliato, amo te.
Mi aiutate a capire?
Grazie per la vostra cortese risposta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2010)

Forse dovresti capire perché tu lo hai ripreso e te lo tieni nonostante le umiliazioni inaudite a cui ti ha sottoposta e l'indifferenza che ha dimostrato non solo nei confronti del dolore che provocava a te, ma anche al figlio e alla famiglia tutta.


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ciao a tutti. Ho provato qualche ora fa a mandare un mio messaggio ma non essendo esperta si vede che l'ho cancellato.
> Provo a riscrivere la mia domanda, sintetizzandola. anch'io ho vissuto di recente l'esperienza del tradimento e nonostante abbia fatto la scelta di salvare la famiglia e di vivere il precetto evangelico del "perdonare settanta volte sette", mi sono rimaste delle domande in sospeso che mi girano per la testa e alle quali non so dare da sola risposta (oltre, naturalmente, ai momenti di dolore e di smarrimento di fronte alle menzogne e al male subito che si ripresentano, anche se con minor frequenza, con la stessa potenza dirompente dei primi giorni della scoperta).
> Per farla breve: sposata con un figlio. Il marito inizia ad essere taciturno, musi a non finire, critiche, silenzi interminabili. Inutili le mie domande: che cosa ti sta succedendo, parliamone ecc.ecc. La riposta più frequente era: mi ha deluso, sono deluso di te, come donna, come madre, come tutto... Ma in cosa ti ho deluso? Mi hai deluso e basta! Io a interrogarmi dove mancavo, ma non trovavo risposta (lavoro, accudisco nostro figlio, mi occupo della casa, dei nostri amici, e per giudizio degli altri sono una bella donna e di piacevole compagnia. Solo lui mi trovava una gran delusione)
> E incomincia a uscire sempre più frequentemente da solo...
> ...



Purtroppo il comportamento di tuo marito è molto simile a quello di quasi tutti i traditori.....le giustificazioni sono le stesse, anche il finale è lo stesso.Alla fine quasi tutti restano a casa....per diverse ragioni.....
forse l'amore per la moglie è una ragione tra le tante..anche se io non ne sono mai stata molto convinta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2010)

*Margherita*

Ti chiedo scusa se la mia risposta ti è sembrata dura, ma ho subìto una cosa simile e ho chiuso sùbito, ma poi ho cercato di capire (con lui fuori casa) se ci fossero possibilità.
Beh rimpiango di aver lasciato quel tempo di riflessione.
Quando una cosa è evidentemente finita (e tutte le cose fatte e ancor più le cose dette a te, di te e di lei, lo dimostrano) credo che sia meglio prenderne atto e andare oltre.
Quanti anni hai? Quanti ne hai vissuti con questo dolore? Quanti ne vuoi vivere serena e con stima di te?


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2010)

Margherita benvenuta, purtroppo tutte queste storie ripercorrono le stesse tematiche... Mi hai fatto ricordare il mio di matrimonio (anche la descrizione dell'amante :mrgreen. Tuo marito ti ha detto di averla lasciata lui?


----------



## margherita (29 Gennaio 2010)

la storia è recente, è accaduta qualche mese fa e la relazione è durata 5 mesi. Sono consapevole che l'ho scoperta proprio nel culmine del suo "splendore" e ho rotto le uova nel paniere.
Non ho ben capito perchè fra di loro sia finita. Ho il sospetto che lei si sia spaventata delle conseguenze, come sia stato preso dalla paura pure lui. Forse l'essere scoperti ha fatto perdere la "magia" ai loro incontri, non potevano più essere incontri spensierati... E chi lo capisce? Lui non è stato chiaro sul punto. Non ho capito cosa lo ha fatto desistere dall'andare avanti con quella storia. 
L'animo umano è per me un mistero. O forse mi rifiuto di vedere il lato più meschino delle persone. Mi ha più male pensare che la persona che ho al mio fianco è un vigliacco che pensare al fatto che  mi ha fatto del male.
Ora con me è gentile, premuroso, affettuoso. Ma il suo comportamento non lo comprendo
Dimenticavo, ho 55 anni, ma non me  li sento, non ha importanza per me l'età anagrafica, mi sento tutta la vita davanti, se Dio me lo consentirà. 
Ma mi domando: chi ho al mio fianco? 
Non credo molto alla teoria dell'errore. Gli errori per me sono collegati all'involontarietà. Nel caso dell'innamoramento e della tenacia che ha messo nel conquistare quella donna mi sembra che la forza di volontà abbia avuto un grosso peso.
Lui dice che era in un momento di crisi esistenziale, che ha ceduto al male. Io non riesco a inquadrare razionalmente tutta la vicenda


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> la storia è recente, è accaduta qualche mese fa e la relazione è durata 5 mesi. Sono consapevole che l'ho scoperta proprio nel culmine del suo "splendore" e ho rotto le uova nel paniere.
> Non ho ben capito perchè fra di loro sia finita. Ho il sospetto che lei si sia spaventata delle conseguenze, come sia stato preso dalla paura pure lui. Forse l'essere scoperti ha fatto perdere la "magia" ai loro incontri, non potevano più essere incontri spensierati... E chi lo capisce? Lui non è stato chiaro sul punto. Non ho capito cosa lo ha fatto desistere dall'andare avanti con quella storia.
> L'animo umano è per me un mistero. O forse mi rifiuto di vedere il lato più meschino delle persone. Mi ha più male pensare che la persona che ho al mio fianco è un vigliacco che pensare al fatto che mi ha fatto del male.
> Ora con me è gentile, premuroso, affettuoso. Ma il suo comportamento non lo comprendo
> ...


 Mah ...mi lasci perplessa. A 55 anni si ha ben chiaro che la vita è un soffio e che buttare anni con chi non solo non ci ama, ma ci umilia è solo autolesionistico.


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ciao a tutti. Ho provato qualche ora fa a mandare un mio messaggio ma non essendo esperta si vede che l'ho cancellato.
> Provo a riscrivere la mia domanda, sintetizzandola. anch'io ho vissuto di recente l'esperienza del tradimento e nonostante abbia fatto la scelta di salvare la famiglia e di vivere il precetto evangelico del "perdonare settanta volte sette", mi sono rimaste delle domande in sospeso che mi girano per la testa e alle quali non so dare da sola risposta (oltre, naturalmente, ai momenti di dolore e di smarrimento di fronte alle menzogne e al male subito che si ripresentano, anche se con minor frequenza, con la stessa potenza dirompente dei primi giorni della scoperta).
> Per farla breve: sposata con un figlio. Il marito inizia ad essere taciturno, musi a non finire, critiche, silenzi interminabili. Inutili le mie domande: che cosa ti sta succedendo, parliamone ecc.ecc. La riposta più frequente era: mi ha deluso, sono deluso di te, come donna, come madre, come tutto... Ma in cosa ti ho deluso? Mi hai deluso e basta! Io a interrogarmi dove mancavo, ma non trovavo risposta (lavoro, accudisco nostro figlio, mi occupo della casa, dei nostri amici, e per giudizio degli altri sono una bella donna e di piacevole compagnia. Solo lui mi trovava una gran delusione)
> E incomincia a uscire sempre più frequentemente da solo...
> ...


 deve dimostrarti tutto quello che ti ha detto con i fatti .
gli hai dato questa possibilità...che se la tenga ben stretta correndo anche il rischio che alla fine di questa via crucis tu non ci sia più.
per noi che ti leggiamo il pollice è verso..ma ci manca tutto l'altro pezzo di vita che ha fatto sì che tu decidessi di perdonarlo.
comunque vada spero che te la cavi


----------



## margherita (29 Gennaio 2010)

sai, per me il problema adesso non è decidere se continuare a stare con lui o no, non è la cosa prioritaria. Nella vita ho attraversato molti dolori e anche molte gioie, sono abituata ad affrontare il dolore con le sole mie forze e so che si è soli in tutti i momenti  cruciali della vita, così come lo si sarà al momento della morte.
 Può darsi che prenda la decisione, fra una settimana o fra un anno, di lasciare mio marito, così come potrò decidere di continuare a stare con lui (a meno che non sia lui a prendere la decisione di andare per un'altra strada, chissà).
I miei sentimenti verso di lui sono molto complessi. C'è affetto, amore, a volte mi fa persino tenerezza con la coglionata che ha fatto, a volte mi fa rabbia, altre volte pena ( i messaggini al cellulare, i regalini che le faceva di nascosto e rivelati dalla carta di credito, le acrobazie per uscire da solo...) Magari non ha avuto il coraggio di lasciare un nido sicuro per un un'avventura che era una incognita. Forse è solo uno str..zo, forse è solo un debole o un meschino. So che anche se adesso si dice pentito e mi riserva tenerezze e manifestazioni d'affetto, non è una persona affidabile e - come al solito - dovrò contare, nel profondo del mio cuore - solo sulla mia forza di volontà.
Quello che mi incuriosce è l'aspetto psicologico della vicenda. Cosa passa nella testa di un uomo quando prende la decisione di tradire la fiducia di una persona che gli vuole bene?
 E' per questo che ho scritto nel forum e vorrei tanto conoscere le opinioni degli uomini in proposito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> sai, per me il problema adesso non è decidere se continuare a stare con lui o no, non è la cosa prioritaria. Nella vita ho attraversato molti dolori e anche molte gioie, sono abituata ad affrontare il dolore con le sole mie forze e so che si è soli in tutti i momenti cruciali della vita, così come lo si sarà al momento della morte.
> Può darsi che prenda la decisione, fra una settimana o fra un anno, di lasciare mio marito, così come potrò decidere di continuare a stare con lui (a meno che non sia lui a prendere la decisione di andare per un'altra strada, chissà).
> I miei sentimenti verso di lui sono molto complessi. C'è affetto, amore, a volte mi fa persino tenerezza con la coglionata che ha fatto, a volte mi fa rabbia, altre volte pena ( i messaggini al cellulare, i regalini che le faceva di nascosto e rivelati dalla carta di credito, le acrobazie per uscire da solo...) Magari non ha avuto il coraggio di lasciare un nido sicuro per un un'avventura che era una incognita. Forse è solo uno str..zo, forse è solo un debole o un meschino. So che anche se adesso si dice pentito e mi riserva tenerezze e manifestazioni d'affetto, non è una persona affidabile e - come al solito - dovrò contare, nel profondo del mio cuore - solo sulla mia forza di volontà.
> Quello che mi incuriosce è l'aspetto psicologico della vicenda. Cosa passa nella testa di un uomo quando prende la decisione di tradire la fiducia di una persona che gli vuole bene?
> E' per questo che ho scritto nel forum e vorrei tanto conoscere le opinioni degli uomini in proposito


 Magari tu stai interpretando un ruolo materno con lui...
Capisco il tuo bisogno di capire lui. Però capirei di più se tu dicessi di voler capire come ha potuto trattarti come ha fatto piuttosto che chiederti cosa ha provato per tradire.
Perché quel che lui ha provato è molto semplice: ha trovato una donna nuova che lo faceva emozionare.
Lui quanti anni ha? E lei?
E vostro figlio?


----------



## margherita (29 Gennaio 2010)

siamo coetanei e così lei o meglio qualche anno di meno.
 Capisco perfettamente che ha trovato una donna che gli ha dato nuove emozioni. Ma perchè adesso queste emozioni non gliene da più? e poi perchè trattava male me? per autogiustificarsi?
Lo so che il mio atteggiamento può far supporre che io gli stia facendo da madre, ma non è così, non ho istinto materno verso gli uomini.
Sto solo cercando di capire. E più il tempo passa più mi rendo conto che in fondo lui non mi ha ferita più di tanto, cioè non mi sento umiliata nella mia femminilità o cose del genere. Mi sento solo presa per i fondelli


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2010)

Io sarei per il perdono e le valigie fuori dll porta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> siamo coetanei e così lei o meglio qualche anno di meno.
> Capisco perfettamente che ha trovato una donna che gli ha dato nuove emozioni. Ma perchè adesso queste emozioni non gliene da più? e poi perchè trattava male me? per autogiustificarsi?
> Lo so che il mio atteggiamento può far supporre che io gli stia facendo da madre, ma non è così, non ho istinto materno verso gli uomini.
> Sto solo cercando di capire. E più il tempo passa più mi rendo conto che in fondo lui non mi ha ferita più di tanto, cioè non mi sento umiliata nella mia femminilità o cose del genere. Mi sento solo presa per i fondelli


 Ti ha trattato male te perché non ti vuole bene.
 Non solo non si fanno certe cose, ma soprattutto non si dicono certe parole se si vuol bene.
Scusami se ti addoloro, ma è una consapevolezza che a me è stata d'aiuto. Mi ha fatto bene perché (anche se a fatica) mi ha fatto sentire svincolata da ogni impegno nei suoi confronti.

Il fatto che tu non ti sia sentita umiliata (sentimento tuo) non implica che il comportamento di lui sia stato consapevolmente e volontariamente umiliante nei tuoi confronti.
Mi spiego, la tua autostima può non averne risentito, e ti capisco e credo che sia stato giusto perché chi si comporta come lui non deve averne il potere, ma lui è stato indecente.
Non capisco come tu possa pensare in prospettiva di stare accanto ad invecchiare con un uomo che ti ha detto quelle cose.

La presa in giro, la memzogna, la facilità della menzogna e dissimulazione dovrebbe averti fatto perdere ogni fiducia in lui.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Gennaio 2010)

Margherita, benvenuta.
Mi ha colpita un dettaglio: che lui facesse regalini all'amante.

Molto insolito:carneval:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (29 Gennaio 2010)

Cara Margherita,

hai scritto qualcosa che in anni e anni di lettura di storie su questo sito non avevo mai letto.

tuo marito ti ha tradito per una donna molto brutta.

razionalmente, si spiega solo per un motivo (perdona la franchezza):

a letto non lo soddisfavi. magari sei contraria a certe pratiche ormai comuni (tipo sesso orale, anale o similia). 

Oppure (più probabile), tuo marito aveva delle perversioni o parafilie particolari che con la amante soddisfa a prescindere dal suo aspetto(sesso di gruppo, sadomaso pesante, travestitismo, scambi, ecc.. ecc.., non sto qui ad elencare tutte le parafilie che esistono. non basterebbe un post di un km ). Credimi, da uomo, è l'unico motivo per cui un uomo avrebbe una amante brutta.

tuo marito ha mai avuto desideri sessuali stravaganti che tu non hai assecondato? O magari sospetti che possa avere tendenze bizzarre ma non te ne ha mai parlato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Cara Margherita,
> 
> hai scritto qualcosa che in anni e anni di lettura di storie su questo sito non avevo mai letto.
> 
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse dovresti capire perché tu lo hai ripreso e te lo tieni nonostante le umiliazioni inaudite a cui ti ha sottoposta e l'indifferenza che ha dimostrato non solo nei confronti del dolore che provocava a te, ma anche al figlio e alla famiglia tutta.


Magari per amore?


----------



## Anna A (29 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Cara Margherita,
> 
> hai scritto qualcosa che in anni e anni di lettura di storie su questo sito non avevo mai letto.
> 
> ...


 
dio caro... cioè per te una donna brutta (archetipo della velina docet) è uno scarto della natura e può ridursi, al limite, solo ad elemosinare sesso trasgressivo?

insonne tu sei da legare, altroché..


----------



## Anna A (29 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


fai bene a ridere, a me viene voglia di tirargli un cartone sui denti.


----------



## Anna A (29 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari per amore?


 

non a te conte, a lui.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Cara Margherita,
> 
> hai scritto qualcosa che in anni e anni di lettura di storie su questo sito non avevo mai letto.
> 
> ...


????????????????????????????????????????????Non generalizzare...mi sa che solo tu la pensi così...
Ma finiamola con ste stronzate...
A letto mi soddisfa chi mi fa ridere il cuore, chi mi accarezza l'anima, chi mi fa volare sopra il cielo, chi mi fa sentire quel senso di abbandono e intimità...e qua non c'entra più brutto o bello...Caspita...sei lì che guardi tutto di lei...e tutto ti piace perchè è suo...

Ma porca miseria Insonne...non è così che si finisce a letto con un'altra...maddai...

Sentite...si innesca un meccanismo...per cui ti trovi lì e non riesci a resistere all'altro....c'è un'alchimia. 

Un uomo distingue in mi piace o non mi piace.

Ma cosa siamo? Dato che non mi soddisfi al 100% sei una merda?

Ogni donna ha il suo modo di fare a letto.
E va rispettato.

Casomai la "educhi", con molta dolcezza e fermezza, senza aggredirla, senza ossessionarla. E se la incuriosisci...vedi se non prova tutte le bizzarie che hai descritto...

E infine ogni donna ha la sua specialità. Proprio perchè non è affatto perfetta, ha le sue preferenze.

Non mi sono mai preoccupato di essere soddisfatto, quanto di soddisfare. Sono così felice, ma così felice quando vedo una donna che gode...che vado in paradiso. 

Insomma Margherita, magari lui voleva solo provare cosa capita ad andare con un'altra...tutto qua.


----------



## Anna A (29 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ????????????????????????????????????????????Non generalizzare...mi sa che solo tu la pensi così...
> Ma finiamola con ste stronzate...
> A letto mi soddisfa chi mi fa ridere il cuore, chi mi accarezza l'anima, chi mi fa volare sopra il cielo, chi mi fa sentire quel senso di abbandono e intimità...e qua non c'entra più brutto o bello...Caspita...sei lì che guardi tutto di lei...e tutto ti piace perchè è suo...
> 
> ...


non ce la posso fare.. dopo scrivo una mail all'enaip e chiedo se tengono  corsi anche per carampane inesperte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare.. dopo scrivo una mail all'enaip e chiedo se tengono corsi anche per carampane inesperte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Stamattina un'amica del bar al mattino...mi ha detto...Conte...a tutto c'è rimedio.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Anna, la carampanicità è una questione di testa e cuore, non di età...
carampane non si nasce, ma si diventa...

Ma allora arrivo io e dico alla tale...ehi smettila di frignare che diventi una carampana...dai su...questa qua prende il coraggio a due mani e si dà alla pazza gioia...

La trovi dopo sei mesi...e le dici...caspita come sei ringiovanita...


----------



## Anna A (29 Gennaio 2010)

*basta belinate...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Stamattina un'amica del bar al mattino...mi ha detto...Conte...a tutto c'è rimedio.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Anna, la carampanicità è una questione di testa e cuore, non di età...
> carampane non si nasce, ma si diventa...
> 
> ...


 



ma che t'inventi johnny...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che t'inventi johnny...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLucu5-bTkk:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (29 Gennaio 2010)

*hi, hi, hi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLucu5-bTkk:carneval:


sei romeno, ammettilo... la dona bionda... con la dacia parcheggiata a fianco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Magenta (29 Gennaio 2010)

*ragazzi!*

Beh, dal post di Insonne e seguente risposta di Anna non ho fatto altro che ridere...
Non c'è che dire questo forum tira su il morale alle volte,grazie!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Detto questo, penso che l'uomo che hai davanti,Margherita,non meriti il tuo tempo...se non altro per tutti i simpatici dettagli che ti ha dato in merito alla sua storia con un'altra!
Anche io ho subito un tradimento,ma i particolari schifosi non li ho voluti sentire, anzi, lui non me li ha proprio dati...ma scherziamo... già mi tradisci,se poi mi devo supare tutti i dettaglietti sconci delle tue scopatine in macchina e dei simpatici presenti che facevi all'amante...

Se realmente riuscirai a perdonarlo, hai veramente un gran carattere...


----------



## giobbe (30 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> la storia è recente, è accaduta qualche mese fa e la relazione è durata 5 mesi. Sono consapevole che l'ho scoperta proprio nel culmine del suo "splendore" e ho rotto le uova nel paniere.
> Non ho ben capito perchè fra di loro sia finita. Ho il sospetto che lei si sia spaventata delle conseguenze, come sia stato preso dalla paura pure lui. Forse l'essere scoperti ha fatto perdere la "magia" ai loro incontri, non potevano più essere incontri spensierati... E chi lo capisce? Lui non è stato chiaro sul punto. Non ho capito cosa lo ha fatto desistere dall'andare avanti con quella storia.
> L'animo umano è per me un mistero. O forse mi rifiuto di vedere il lato più meschino delle persone. Mi ha più male pensare che la persona che ho al mio fianco è un vigliacco che pensare al fatto che  mi ha fatto del male.
> Ora con me è gentile, premuroso, affettuoso. Ma il suo comportamento non lo comprendo
> ...


	 	 Leggendo il forum ho visto che il motivo più frequente del tradimento è veramente la crisi esistenziale di mezza età. La paura di invecchiare e di morire, il non voler ammettere che la loro vita sarà realmente solo questa cosa qui.
 Uno tradisce per se stesso, non per umiliare e fare male al tradito. Pensa di avere il diritto/dovere di essere felice. Fa finta di dimenticarsi, di non accorgersi della sofferenza che arrecherà al tradito.
 Non so perché ti trattava male. Forse per preparare il terreno in vista di un'eventuale separazione. Forse è stata “la cinghiala”  a rifiutarlo.
 Forse l'hai deluso veramente in qualche aspetto della vostra vita in comune ma mi sembra una cosa abbastanza normale, nessuno è perfetto. Anch'io, per tanti aspetti, sono deluso dei miei comportamenti.
 Secondo me hai fatto bene a perdonarlo. Adesso devi avere molta pazienza con lui. Forse vi farebbe bene una terapia di coppia.
 Un abbraccio. Forza e coraggio.


----------



## margherita (30 Gennaio 2010)

ciao Giobbe, credo che tu abbia ragione. Chi tradisce in quel momento pensa di averne il diritto/dovere, lo fa per se stesso, non con lo scopo di fare appositamente del male.
Almeno penso che questa interpretazione si adatti al mio caso.
Non c'erano insoddisfazioni sessuali da rimediare, non ci sono da parte sua inclinazioni devianti. E poi la bruttezza della donna non credo sia ostacolo all'amore di un uomo. Lei gli avrà dato in quel momento ciò di cui lui aveva bisogno, spensieratezza, leggerezza, evasione dalle incombenze quotidiane.
In questa vicenda spero di tenere separata la sfera del dolore personale da quella della decisione sul da farsi. Mai prendere decisioni quando il rancore è fresco. Intanto allargare l'orizzonte dei propri pensieri, abbracciare il dolore e accettarlo, trasformare il veleno in medicina. 
A volte penso che la monogamia sia una istituzione contro natura e il desiderio di "conoscere" altre donne oltre alla moglie sia un desiderio che l'istinto ci conserva dall'età delle caverne. Quando faccio queste riflessioni mi sento un po' più disposta a comprendere mio marito e a non trattarlo come un delinquente.
Se Cristo avesse trattato come delinquenti quelli che lo hanno crocefisso, staremmo freschi tutti quanti!


----------



## aristocat (30 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ciao Giobbe, credo che tu abbia ragione. Chi tradisce in quel momento pensa di averne il diritto/dovere, lo fa per se stesso, non con lo scopo di fare appositamente del male.
> Almeno penso che questa interpretazione si adatti al mio caso.
> Non c'erano insoddisfazioni sessuali da rimediare, non ci sono da parte sua inclinazioni devianti. E poi la bruttezza della donna non credo sia ostacolo all'amore di un uomo. Lei gli avrà dato in quel momento ciò di cui lui aveva bisogno, spensieratezza, leggerezza, evasione dalle incombenze quotidiane.
> *In questa vicenda spero di tenere separata la sfera del dolore personale da quella della decisione sul da farsi. Mai prendere decisioni quando il rancore è fresco. Intanto allargare l'orizzonte dei propri pensieri, abbracciare il dolore e accettarlo, trasformare il veleno in medicina.
> ...


Margherita, che dire. Sei una donna saggia. Apprezzo e condivido ogni parola del tuo ragionamento.
Detto questo, penso che la tua decisione sul da farsi non potrà prescindere dal capire se per lui sei un ripiego, una scelta di convenienza...oppure se lui è tornato da te per sincero pentimento, per aver capito che magari la storia con la "cinghiala" era solo un "calesse".
C'è da fare molta attenzione, insomma... 
forza e coraggio
ari


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ciao Giobbe, credo che tu abbia ragione. Chi tradisce in quel momento pensa di averne il diritto/dovere, lo fa per se stesso, non con lo scopo di fare appositamente del male.
> Almeno penso che questa interpretazione si adatti al mio caso.
> Non c'erano insoddisfazioni sessuali da rimediare, non ci sono da parte sua inclinazioni devianti. E poi la bruttezza della donna non credo sia ostacolo all'amore di un uomo. Lei gli avrà dato in quel momento ciò di cui lui aveva bisogno, spensieratezza, leggerezza, evasione dalle incombenze quotidiane.
> In questa vicenda spero di tenere separata la sfera del dolore personale da quella della decisione sul da farsi. Mai prendere decisioni quando il rancore è fresco. Intanto allargare l'orizzonte dei propri pensieri, abbracciare il dolore e accettarlo, trasformare il veleno in medicina.
> ...


Per me sei vera come una banconota da 25 euro.
Oppure sei legata alla tua immagine di moglie in modo indissolubile (non all'uomo marito che marito non è stato) e non sei in grado di pensarti al di fuori di quel ruolo.


----------



## aristocat (30 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me sei vera come una banconota da 25 euro.


Persa, stamattina sarò ancora intontita dal risveglio, però cosa intendi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Persa, stamattina sarò ancora intontita dal risveglio, però cosa intendi?


Intendo che una donna, una persona, che è stata trattata come lei dice, nei tempi da lei descritti, di quell'età, non dice le cose che lo scrivente scrive.


----------



## Daniele (30 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Persa, stamattina sarò ancora intontita dal risveglio, però cosa intendi?


Facciamo che io ti do due bamconote da 25 eur, anzi mi sveno da 3 euro e tu me ne dai una da 50, ok?

Del resto un prete mi disse una cosa margherita, si il perdono è una grande cosa, am ci sono cose per cui è divino perdonare, ma per l'appunto noi non siamo Dio. Risultato è che ci sono alcuen cose che noi non possiamo perdonare e quella che hai vissuto tu è difficile da farlo  e ti spiego il motivo.
Tu adesso stai cercando di trovare una spiegazione al tradimento di tuo marito, anche sull'istinto di natura, ma allora  se l'uomo è farfallone perchè anche le donne tradiscono? Pensa la donna non ha l'istinto di procreare con chiunque.
La realtà è che chi tradisce non pensa di fare una cosa cattiva contro l'altro, semplicemente perchè in quel momento NON PENSA, non guarda alle conseguenze delle sue azioni, agisce come un bambino, ma tale non è più.
Chi tradisce ho notato nei miei casi oltretutto è una persona ben capace di dare giudizi morali negativi agli altri, anzi ci va giù pesante, ma forse è per invidia che lo fa.


----------



## aristocat (30 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendo che una donna, una persona, che è stata trattata come lei dice, nei tempi da lei descritti, di quell'età, non dice le cose che lo scrivente scrive.


ok, grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Facciamo che io ti do due bamconote da 25 eur, anzi mi sveno da 3 euro e tu me ne dai una da 50, ok?
> 
> Del resto un prete mi disse una cosa margherita, si il perdono è una grande cosa, am ci sono cose per cui è divino perdonare, ma per l'appunto noi non siamo Dio. Risultato è che ci sono alcuen cose che noi non possiamo perdonare e quella che hai vissuto tu è difficile da farlo e ti spiego il motivo.
> Tu adesso stai cercando di trovare una spiegazione al tradimento di tuo marito, anche sull'istinto di natura, ma allora se l'uomo è farfallone perchè anche le donne tradiscono? Pensa la donna non ha l'istinto di procreare con chiunque.
> ...


 Chi dà giudizi non è né invidioso, né ipocrita cerca di darsi dei limiti. Poi può non riuscire a stare nei limiti che ha egli stesso stabilito.
Oppure gli piace pensare di saper andare oltre i limiti.
I meccanismi sono più complessi dell'invidia.

P.S. Al cambio non ci sto...:condom:


----------



## aristocat (30 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendo che una donna, una persona, che è stata trattata come lei dice, nei tempi da lei descritti, di quell'età, non dice le cose che lo scrivente scrive.


Sì, più che altro è il _come_ lui ha gestito questo tradimento, che rende impossibile pensare a un futuro costruttivo (anche ri-costruttivo) con lui...
tutte quelle menzogne, quegli scaricamenti di colpe, quei dettagli spiattellati  così...veramente meschino.


----------



## aristocat (30 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Facciamo che io ti do due bamconote da 25 eur, anzi mi sveno da 3 euro e tu me ne dai una da 50, ok?


no grazie . Però io ne ho una da 2,5 eur che convertirei volentieri con valuta estera...in dollari per esempio il controvalore è 1000 $..
ma io sono buona, mi accontento ed è tua per 800$ :mexican:



Daniele ha detto:


> Del resto un prete mi disse una cosa margherita, *si il perdono è una grande cosa, am ci sono cose per cui è divino perdonare, ma per l'appunto noi non siamo Dio.* Risultato è che ci sono alcuen cose che noi non possiamo perdonare e quella che hai vissuto tu è difficile da farlo


 vero...


----------



## margherita (30 Gennaio 2010)

Ciao Persa!
Non sono falsa, che scopo avrei a falsificare i miei pensieri e stare qui a dedicare del tempo a scrivere su un forum?
Non sono neanche legata al mio ruolo di moglie, tanto più che questo è il mio secondo matrimonio e nel primo ho preso io la decisione del divorzio. Dopo il primo matrimonio ho avuto altri amori, altre esperienze e non mi interessano i ruoli.
Semplicemente sto cercando di valutare la persona che ho al mio fianco e di valutare me stessa, senza il fardello del rancore, che è di una pesantezza insopportabile...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Ciao Persa!
> Non sono falsa, che scopo avrei a falsificare i miei pensieri e stare qui a dedicare del tempo a scrivere su un forum?
> Non sono neanche legata al mio ruolo di moglie, tanto più che questo è il mio secondo matrimonio e nel primo ho preso io la decisione del divorzio. Dopo il primo matrimonio ho avuto altri amori, altre esperienze e non mi interessano i ruoli.
> Semplicemente sto cercando di valutare la persona che ho al mio fianco e di valutare me stessa, senza il fardello del rancore, che è di una pesantezza insopportabile...


 Non falsa nel senso di bugiarda con noi, ma nel senso che forse sei il marito di Margherita... io ho espresso questo dubbio...poi continuo a risponderti cnsiderandoti quel che dici di essere.

Il rancore non c'entra nulla, come non c'entra nulla il sentirsi offesa, risentita dai fatti o gelosa ecc...
C'entra il prendere atto che un uomo che ti vuole bene (non vado a sprecare la parola amore) non solo non tradisce in quel modo, ma soprattutto non ti tratta come ti ha trattato lui.
Se tu facessi e dicessi a lui le cose che ha fatto e detto lui potresti affermare di volergli bene?
E allora come si può vivere e soprattutto vivere gli anni futuri (che non si presentano certo come i più facili) con chi sai che non ti vuole bene e che è tornato per ragioni che non ti riguardano perché nulla hanno a che fare con il bene che lui dovrebbe volerti.
Tuo figlio (vostro figlio?) come ha preso questo terremoto?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Semplicemente sto cercando di valutare la persona che ho al mio fianco e di valutare me stessa, senza il fardello del rancore, che è di una pesantezza insopportabile...


Grande...
Il rancore falsa tutto.
Vedi Margherita in ogni parola che scrive persa c'è quel rancore, contro un marito colpevole di aversi fatto l'amante.
E il rancore è come un vetriolo interiore, ti logora.
A me fa piacere di quanto scrivi, ma capisci bene che chi non passa per certi guadi, non può capire.

Il tradimento fa male solo se non è condiviso. Io non ho mai fatto mistero di niente. Ti dico, senti, mi vedo con altre donne, sta a te decidere che fare. Il tradimento fa male solo quando tu sei convinta che lui sia al lavoro e invece non ha le palle per dirti in faccia che è via con un'altra.

Posso dirti che io e mia moglie ci siamo scrollati di dosso tutte ste menate del tradimento...

Insomma...se tu sei la mia compagna devi vigilare...e come dire tenermi da conto. Se mi trascuri, o mi lasci "troppo libero"...stai sicuro al mille per mille che arrivano le corna...

Vedi Margherita, direi che bisogna cogliere la palla al balzo. Perchè non si sa mai cosa ci riserva il domani.

Ti ha tradita e che te frega? 
Ti brucia solo se tu sei sempre stata fedele e solo se hai avuto occasioni a cui hai detto NO. Altrimenti...diresti a te stessa..." Che scemo, chissà cosa si credeva di fare!"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2010)

Sottolineo.



margherita ha detto:


> ciao a tutti. Ho provato qualche ora fa a mandare un mio messaggio ma non essendo esperta si vede che l'ho cancellato.
> *Provo a riscrivere la mia domanda, sintetizzandola*. anch'io ho vissuto di recente l'esperienza del tradimento e nonostante abbia fatto la scelta di salvare la famiglia e di vivere il precetto evangelico del "perdonare settanta volte sette", mi sono rimaste delle domande in sospeso che mi girano per la testa e alle quali non so dare da sola risposta (oltre, naturalmente, ai momenti di dolore e di smarrimento di fronte alle menzogne e al male subito che si ripresentano, anche se con minor frequenza, con la stessa potenza dirompente dei primi giorni della scoperta).
> Per farla breve: sposata con un figlio. Il marito inizia ad essere taciturno, musi a non finire, critiche, silenzi interminabili. Inutili le mie domande: che cosa ti sta succedendo, parliamone ecc.ecc. *La riposta più frequente era: mi ha deluso, sono deluso di te, come donna, come madre, come tutto...* Ma in cosa ti ho deluso? Mi hai deluso e basta! Io a interrogarmi dove mancavo, ma non trovavo risposta (lavoro, accudisco nostro figlio, mi occupo della casa, dei nostri amici, e per giudizio degli altri sono una bella donna e di piacevole compagnia. Solo lui mi trovava una gran delusione)
> E incomincia a uscire sempre più frequentemente da solo...
> ...


Non sarà stato amore, ma è stato una buona imitazione (citazione, chi la individua?) finché lei è stata disponibile!!!
Io cerco di aiutarti a capire che non è possibile.


----------



## Daniele (30 Gennaio 2010)

Conte, nulla da dire tu sembri la copia perfetta del "cardinale"  personaggio in facoltà  che è esattamente come te e fidati non è un vanto.
Non è bello dire  a chi è stato tradito che era lui che doveva vigilare sull'altra persona, decisamente poco carino e tipico per chi vuole mettere a tacere la coscenza. 
Quindi da oggi anche io butterò le colpe sulla mia partner, prenderò un mitra e sparerò in piazza e dirò "è colpa sua che non mi ha trattenuto dal farlo!" Accidenti una vita stupenda questa.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sottolineo.
> 
> 
> Non sarà stato amore, ma è stato una buona imitazione (citazione, chi la individua?) finché lei è stata disponibile!!!
> Io cerco di aiutarti a capire che non è possibile.


Ma che palle...mi dico...ma come la fate grossa...semplifico.

1) Flirti con una che non è tua moglie
2) I giochini si fanno pesanti, si va oltre e ci si prende na sbandata
3) Il piacere che hai con l'altra ti fa vedere con CHIARA OGGETTIVITA' tutti i difetti di tua moglie
4) Sei coglione e sborone e parti in quarta
5) Come nel 90% dei casi, la storietta del menga si sgonfia da sola e torni con la coda tra le gambe dalla moglie, che bene o male è il tuo comodo rifugio.

Nessuno è perfetto.

Dimentichiamo troppo spesso che amarsi sul serio richiede tempo ed energia, non si costruisce un amore dall'oggi al domani. 

Poi c'è gente che piange perchè alla prima difficoltà crolla tutto...
BEN VENGA...almeno ti svegli e ti dici...pensavo che il nostro rapporto fosse una torre inespugnabile e invece era solo una catapecchia.

Vi posso giurare che se tra un uomo e una donna si cresce insieme, si arriva perfino a vedere con ironia anche le sbandate...

Così lei viene piangendo tra le mie braccia...e confessando le sue avventure...la consolo. Le dò una piccola sberla in faccia e le dico...che adorabile puttanella che sei, che sgualdrina, dai sono solo capricetti femminili che ti sei concessa...cosa c'entra con il nostro amore? Ma almeno cara ti sei divertita?

E ti dice perfino di no...perchè sto qua...prometteva di essere Rocco...e invece...era che so...il nano pisolo....o peggio un coniglietto...pissa in pressia.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, nulla da dire tu sembri la copia perfetta del "cardinale" personaggio in facoltà che è esattamente come te e fidati non è un vanto.
> Non è bello dire a chi è stato tradito che era lui che doveva vigilare sull'altra persona, decisamente poco carino e tipico per chi vuole mettere a tacere la coscenza.
> Quindi da oggi anche io butterò le colpe sulla mia partner, prenderò un mitra e sparerò in piazza e dirò "è colpa sua che non mi ha trattenuto dal farlo!" Accidenti una vita stupenda questa.


Senti Daniele sei perfetto tu?
Vuoi che ti insegni una ricetta perfetta per prendersi le corna in testa da una donna?
Vigila troppo...ossessionala...controllale tutto e per tutto, asfissiala, governato dal terrore che se non la tendi a vista qualcuno la insidierà e lei gliela darà. Se solo la insospettisci, che tu vedi lei come una troia potenziale, lei si dirà...ma che stress...dato che ha già dato per scontato che lo tradirò...speta mi che lo tradisca.

Tra tradito e traditore c'è sempre corresponsabilità. Sempre.
Non a caso la signora Persa, non mi ha risposto, quando le ho chiesto se il sesso tra lei e suo marito era da favola nel momento in cui lui la tradì.

Tu fai troppo la vittima Daniele...

Io non dico che tutte le donne sono puttane...anzi, ma che tutte in certe occasioni possono diventarlo. (ovvio le frigide no, ovvio...loro sono fedelissime! Anzi meno le scopi meglio stanno).

Poi Daniele...le donne sono mistificatrici sai? 
Siamo a posto...se una scopre che a te per far dispetto basta dire...che so...mi piace il tale...FIGURATI se non lo fanno...

Io credo solo a quello che vedo con i miei occhi e che tocco con le mie mani. Quello che lei mi dice, è IRRILEVANTE...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che palle...mi dico...ma come la fate grossa...semplifico.
> 
> 1) Flirti con una che non è tua moglie
> 2) I giochini si fanno pesanti, si va oltre e ci si prende na sbandata
> ...


Per me stai davvero, ma davvero male.
Se sei vero sei dominato da pensieri ossessivi.
Se fossi sereno (ma sereno è evidente che non sei) non ripeteresti sempre la stessa storia.
I tuo valori di riferimento, che fingi di elargire come preziose perle di saggezza dall'alto dei tuoi quarantanni (dichiarati), come se fossi il savio del villaggio o la Pizia, sono miseri e ripugnanti.
Ma credo che tu sia solo un personaggio, che durerà finché non ne vorrai interpretare un altro (è già successo), ma la quantità di tempo che dedichi a questa interpretazione non è un buon segno della tua salute.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me stai davvero, ma davvero male.
> Se sei vero sei dominato da pensieri ossessivi.
> Se fossi sereno (ma sereno è evidente che non sei) non ripeteresti sempre la stessa storia.
> I tuo valori di riferimento, che fingi di elargire come preziose perle di saggezza dall'alto dei tuoi quarantanni (dichiarati), come se fossi il savio del villaggio o la Pizia, sono miseri e ripugnanti.
> Ma credo che tu sia solo un personaggio, che durerà finché non ne vorrai interpretare un altro (è già successo), ma la quantità di tempo che dedichi a questa interpretazione non è un buon segno della tua salute.


Buon per te mia cara.
Come sai ogni pazzo pensa di essere lui il sano e gli altri pazzi.
Sto benissimo nei miei brodi e anzi credimi mi sono levato certi pesi che non sai.

Sulla persona, stai certa Persa, che quelle che mi leggono in un certo modo, hanno già spostato l'asse dal personaggio alla persona.

Tu accontentati del personaggio...perchè non avrai altro.

Mettetela via, non riuscirai mai a spettegolare sotto banco sulla mia persona...

I libertini si proteggono a vicenda, sono sereni e non sono morbosi.

So di esserti ripugnante, e ne godo profondamente.

Dai persichè vieni con me in un privè...che ti porto nella via del peccato.


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me stai davvero, ma davvero male.
> Se sei vero sei dominato da pensieri ossessivi.
> Se fossi sereno (ma sereno è evidente che non sei) non ripeteresti sempre la stessa storia.
> I tuo valori di riferimento, che fingi di elargire come preziose perle di saggezza dall'alto dei tuoi quarantanni (dichiarati), come se fossi il savio del villaggio o la Pizia, sono miseri e ripugnanti.
> *Ma credo che tu sia solo un personaggio, che durerà finché non ne vorrai interpretare un altro (è già successo), ma la quantità di tempo che dedichi a questa interpretazione non è un buon segno della tua salute.*


Persa io credo che Pinceton sia molto deluso dalla vita ... deluso da quel che ha ricevuto e, deluso da se stesso che non ha saputo dare ... concludendo: Un fallimento.


E' tutta una messainscena quello che racconta ... soffre, ma sa mascherare bene e questo va tutto a suo vantaggio, bisogna pur continuare a vivere no?


----------



## margherita (30 Gennaio 2010)

quante opinioni sull'argomento!
Al di là di tutto, credo che la parte più difficile consista nel come si accoglie l'altro nonostante il tradimento compiuto e le umiliazioni vissute. In realtà la parola perdono non mi piace un granchè, ha qualche cosa di superiorità e bisognerebbe evitare, qualora si facesse la scelta di continuare la relazione, di far sentire all'altro che lo si è "perdonato" e  costituire una specie di sudditanza, di perenne ricatto. "ti ho perdonato quindi tu fila liscio..., ti ho perdonato quindi...
Che palle, che miseria di relazione, che povertà di esistenza
La cosa più bella che potrebbe accadere è se si stabilisse una relazione di perfetta libertà, di scelta consapevole di continuare a stare insieme
Prenso di orientarmi in questo senso, nel cercare di capire se c'è libertà reciproca nella scelta che si è fatta. Il resto non mi interessa, non mi interessa avere accanto un uomo che si sente in debito verso di me.
Non mi piace fare debiti neanche dal panettiere, figuriamoci in un rapporto di coppia.
P.S.  Mio figlio non è al corrente di quanto è accaduto. Abbiamo deciso di non dirglielo, è in una fase preadolenziale delicata, ha già troppi casini per conto suo (la scuola, i rapporti con i coetanei ecc) e merita di non essere sovraccaricato di altri poroblemi


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa io credo che Pinceton sia molto deluso dalla vita ... deluso da quel che ha ricevuto e, deluso da se stesso che non ha saputo dare ... concludendo: Un fallimento.
> 
> 
> E' tutta una messainscena quello che racconta ... soffre, ma sa mascherare bene e questo va tutto a suo vantaggio, bisogna pur continuare a vivere no?


NO. Ascolta Marì, in questi giorni ho addosso il senso di fallimento di una storia ok? Quella con la donna che ho sposato ok? MA ho solo fatto un'esperienza di vita: Cosa succede se uno come me si sposa e fa famiglia. 
Soffro poco, perchè a differenza di tanta gente, la mia vita non si è certo realizzata a totalizzata nel ruolo di marito e padre.

Proprio in queste condizioni gusti di più tutta l'altra parte di vita che ti sei tenuto per te stesso.

Se poi voi dite, che proprio a causa del mio comportamento il matrimonio è andato a puttane...io non ci crederò MAI.

Anzi, ho serie intenzioni per il mio futuro di vivere più profondamente certe situazioni, magari condividendole con persone che sono come me.


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO. Ascolta Marì, in questi giorni ho addosso il senso di fallimento di una storia ok? Quella con la donna che ho sposato ok? MA ho solo fatto un'esperienza di vita: Cosa succede se uno come me si sposa e fa famiglia.
> Soffro poco, perchè a differenza di tanta gente, la mia vita non si è certo realizzata a totalizzata nel ruolo di marito e padre.
> 
> Proprio in queste condizioni gusti di più tutta l'altra parte di vita che ti sei tenuto per te stesso.
> ...



MAH! ... forse mi sbagliero', solo tu lo puoi sapere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> quante opinioni sull'argomento!
> Al di là di tutto, credo che la parte più difficile consista nel come si accoglie l'altro nonostante il tradimento compiuto e le umiliazioni vissute. In realtà la parola perdono non mi piace un granchè, ha qualche cosa di superiorità e bisognerebbe evitare, qualora si facesse la scelta di continuare la relazione, di far sentire all'altro che lo si è "perdonato" e costituire una specie di sudditanza, di perenne ricatto. "ti ho perdonato quindi tu fila liscio..., ti ho perdonato quindi...
> Che palle, che miseria di relazione, che povertà di esistenza
> La cosa più bella che potrebbe accadere è se si stabilisse una relazione di perfetta libertà, di scelta consapevole di continuare a stare insieme
> ...


 Capisco quel che dici rispetto al perdono.
Ma non è la storia con l'altra donna la questione, ma proprio la storia con te. E' la vostra relazione che è in questione, appunto.
Che relazione è?
Nel concreto, nel presente e per quello che è stata e nel futuro immaginabile. Non la relazione che vorresti e che vuoi immaginare.
Non voglio imporre a tutti la scelta che ho fatto io, ma chiedo a chi vuole farne una diversa se si rende davvero conto di quello che sta scegliendo.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> quante opinioni sull'argomento!
> Al di là di tutto, credo che la parte più difficile consista nel come si accoglie l'altro nonostante il tradimento compiuto e le umiliazioni vissute. In realtà la parola perdono non mi piace un granchè, ha qualche cosa di superiorità e bisognerebbe evitare, qualora si facesse la scelta di continuare la relazione, di far sentire all'altro che lo si è "perdonato" e costituire una specie di sudditanza, di perenne ricatto. "ti ho perdonato quindi tu fila liscio..., ti ho perdonato quindi...
> Che palle, che miseria di relazione, che povertà di esistenza
> La cosa più bella che potrebbe accadere è se si stabilisse una relazione di perfetta libertà, di scelta consapevole di continuare a stare insieme
> ...


Già...accogliere l'altro per come è. E non per come vorremmo o peggio pretendiamo che fosse. 
Quello che scrivi sul perdono CREDIMI è stata la cosa più difficile da affrontare per me, ma anche lì se la cosa è condivisa si supera. Ossia in due ci si aiuta a gettarsi alle spalle il passato.

PERFETTA LIBERTA'...
E allora...magari il tuo lui...si è solo sverginato. 

In fondo...ora si che ti sceglie...avendo una pietra di paragone...

Pensa solo a quella complicità tra un uomo e una donna che usano...la sana gelosia per provocarsi...e magari arrivano a litigare...per gli amanti...Uhm...il mio è più bello del tuo...la mia è più intelligente del tuo amichetto là...

Dai....abbiamo solo paura di perdere l'altro e di rimanere soli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già...accogliere l'altro per come è. E non per come vorremmo o peggio pretendiamo che fosse.
> Quello che scrivi sul perdono CREDIMI è stata la cosa più difficile da affrontare per me, ma anche lì se la cosa è condivisa si supera. Ossia in due ci si aiuta a gettarsi alle spalle il passato.
> 
> PERFETTA LIBERTA'...
> ...


:up:
Sta volta concordo (solo sulla frase conclusiva, però)


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up:
> Sta volta concordo (solo sulla frase conclusiva, però)


E sto sempre attento alle conseguenze del mio comportamento...perchè sono un uomo: co go dito, go scrito.


----------



## laterzaditroppo (30 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il tradimento fa male solo se non è condiviso. Io non ho mai fatto mistero di niente. Ti dico, senti, mi vedo con altre donne, sta a te decidere che fare. Il tradimento fa male solo quando tu sei convinta che lui sia al lavoro e invece non ha le palle per dirti in faccia che è via con un'altra.
> 
> Posso dirti che io e mia moglie ci siamo scrollati di dosso tutte ste menate del tradimento...
> 
> ...



:condom:


----------



## margherita (30 Gennaio 2010)

io non l'ho mai tradito.
 Le occasioni sono capitate anche a me ma non le ho colte non per senso del dovere di fedeltà, ma semplicemente perchè non mi interessavano e non rimpiango niente del mio comportamento.


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> io non l'ho mai tradito.
> Le occasioni sono capitate anche a me ma non le ho colte non per senso del dovere di fedeltà, ma semplicemente perchè non mi interessavano e non rimpiango niente del mio comportamento.


Ah, quindi se avessi avuto delle occasioni interessanti le avresti colte?


----------



## margherita (30 Gennaio 2010)

non mi sono fatta capire. intendevo dire che le occasioni non mi interessavano perchè mi interessava mio marito, indipendentenmente dalle attrattive che potevano avere le occasioni in sè.


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> non mi sono fatta capire. intendevo dire che le occasioni non mi interessavano perchè mi interessava mio marito, indipendentenmente dalle attrattive che potevano avere le occasioni in sè.


Ah ok, avevo capito male allora, scusa. Ovvio che quando si è innamorati sia così.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> io non l'ho mai tradito.
> Le occasioni sono capitate anche a me ma non le ho colte non per senso del dovere di fedeltà, ma semplicemente perchè non mi interessavano e non rimpiango niente del mio comportamento.


Ah ecco ammiro la tua sincerità...se tanto mi dà tanto, da che mondo e mondo gli uomini ci provano, ma decide sempre la donna se starci o meno. Quindi trovo pretestuoso che una dica...sniff..sniff...ho rinunciato per amor tuo, ho rinunciato perchè la tentazione non è stata abbastanza forte.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ah ok, avevo capito male allora, scusa. Ovvio che quando si è innamorati sia così.


Innamorati e....appagati...stai tranquilla che se una donna mi coinvolge per benino...uhm...non vado in cerca altrove...come dire...se ho la pancia piena, non ho bisogno di andare al ristorante. Ok, dai, magari mi concedo qualche flirt, ma dal dire al fare c'è di mezzo il mare.


----------



## MK (30 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Innamorati e....appagati...stai tranquilla che se una donna mi coinvolge per benino...uhm...non vado in cerca altrove...come dire...se ho la pancia piena, non ho bisogno di andare al ristorante. Ok, dai, magari mi concedo qualche flirt, ma dal dire al fare c'è di mezzo il mare.


Coinvolge su tutti i livelli però.


----------



## Becco (30 Gennaio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Purtroppo il comportamento di tuo marito è molto simile a quello di quasi tutti i traditori.....le giustificazioni sono le stesse, anche il finale è lo stesso.Alla fine quasi tutti restano a casa....per diverse ragioni.....
> forse l'amore per la moglie è una ragione tra le tante..anche se io non ne sono mai stata molto convinta.


 -

Macchè "diverse ragioni" sono solo dei vigliacchi che non hanno il coraggio di affrontare i problemi e l'intelligenza per risolverli. Poi tornano... come gli zombi! Gentaccia!
Becco


----------



## giobbe (31 Gennaio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ciao Giobbe, credo che tu abbia ragione. Chi tradisce in quel momento pensa di averne il diritto/dovere, lo fa per se stesso, non con lo scopo di fare appositamente del male.
> Almeno penso che questa interpretazione si adatti al mio caso.
> Non c'erano insoddisfazioni sessuali da rimediare, non ci sono da parte sua inclinazioni devianti. E poi la bruttezza della donna non credo sia ostacolo all'amore di un uomo. Lei gli avrà dato in quel momento ciò di cui lui aveva bisogno, spensieratezza, leggerezza, evasione dalle incombenze quotidiane.
> In questa vicenda spero di tenere separata la sfera del dolore personale da quella della decisione sul da farsi. Mai prendere decisioni quando il rancore è fresco. Intanto allargare l'orizzonte dei propri pensieri, abbracciare il dolore e accettarlo, trasformare il veleno in medicina.
> ...



	 	 Anche a me sembri una donna molto saggia.
 Secondo me l'uomo è stato creato per la monogamia ma il desiderio di più donne è “naturale”.
 Tradire è una fuga da se stessi e dalla propria realtà, è un mentire a se stessi.


----------



## giobbe (31 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non falsa nel senso di bugiarda con noi, ma nel senso che forse sei il marito di Margherita... io ho espresso questo dubbio...poi continuo a risponderti cnsiderandoti quel che dici di essere.
> 
> Il rancore non c'entra nulla, come non c'entra nulla il sentirsi offesa, risentita dai fatti o gelosa ecc...
> C'entra il prendere atto che un uomo che ti vuole bene (non vado a sprecare la parola amore) non solo non tradisce in quel modo, ma soprattutto non ti tratta come ti ha trattato lui.
> ...


	 	 Io la vedo come Margherita. Secondo me il traditore non è un disgraziato infame, ma un povero diavolo che fa male innanzitutto a se stesso. Bisogna cercare di aiutarlo così come si aiuta un figlio o un genitore (bisogna vedere poi se lui vuole essere aiutato).
 Si dicono molte cose sgradevoli a chi si ama, è abbastanza normale.
 I cani fanno festa alle persone prossime e ringhiano agli sconosciuti. Noi a volte facciamo il contrario e trattiamo molto meglio gli sconosciuti rispetto alle le persone che ci amano e ci sono vicine.


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche a me sembri una donna molto saggia.
> Secondo me *l'uomo è stato creato per la monogamia ma il desiderio di più donne è “naturale”.*
> Tradire è una fuga da se stessi e dalla propria realtà, è un mentire a se stessi.


E la donna?


----------



## giobbe (31 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E la donna?


Anche.
La tentazione all'adulterio è della stessa natura della tentazione a rubare, alla violenza, ad uccidere ecc. È la concupiscenza: spinge al male ma è indispensabile perché l'uomo possa crescere combattendola.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io la vedo come Margherita. Secondo me il traditore non è un disgraziato infame, ma un povero diavolo che fa male innanzitutto a se stesso. Bisogna cercare di aiutarlo così come si aiuta un figlio o un genitore (bisogna vedere poi se lui vuole essere aiutato).
> Si dicono molte cose sgradevoli a chi si ama, è abbastanza normale.
> I cani fanno festa alle persone prossime e ringhiano agli sconosciuti. Noi a volte facciamo il contrario e trattiamo molto meglio gli sconosciuti rispetto alle le persone che ci amano e ci sono vicine.


Qui non è questione di sgradevolezza, ma di svilimento dell'altro.
Davvero non capisco come si possa stare con chi ti ha detto che ti considera fallimento.
Non so perché tu insista a voler vedere un rapporto tra pari, che deve essere simmetrico, in un rapporto asimmetrico. Tra l'altro se fossi traditrice non sopporterei di essere trattato dall'alto in basso.
Infatto Margherita ha chiarito che non è questo che vuole.
Ma io mi domando (LE domando) se le sembra che, dopo i fatti e le parole intercorse tra loro, lei si senta di poter vivere un rapporto paritario.


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche a me sembri una donna molto saggia.
> Secondo me l'uomo è stato creato per la monogamia ma il desiderio di più donne è “naturale”.
> Tradire è una fuga da se stessi e dalla propria realtà, è un mentire a se stessi.





giobbe ha detto:


> Anche.
> La tentazione all'adulterio è della stessa natura della tentazione a rubare, alla violenza, ad uccidere ecc. È la concupiscenza: spinge al male ma è indispensabile perché l'uomo possa crescere combattendola.


E ammettere molto più semplicemente che "siam fatti male"? Che dentro di noi vi è ANCHE il male e che soffocarlo del tutto è impresa titanica se non impossibile? 

Che se ci han creato con il desiderio di più partner è perchè sarebbe "naturale" che così fosse, se non vi fosse tutta una serie di ragioni/convenzioni socio-politiche-civilistiche che induce a preferire/incanalare verso la monogamia?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Gennaio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E ammettere molto più semplicemente che "siam fatti male"? Che dentro di noi vi è ANCHE il male e che soffocarlo del tutto è impresa titanica se non impossibile?
> 
> Che se ci han creato con il desiderio di più partner è perchè sarebbe "naturale" che così fosse, se non vi fosse tutta una serie di ragioni/convenzioni socio-politiche-civilistiche che induce a preferire/incanalare verso la monogamia?


Questo è pretestuoso.
L'uomo è la sua cultura.
Se culturalmente in un determinato contesto sociale, anche solo nella relazione a due, è richiesta la monogamia e la fedeltà a questa cultura si appartiene e si deve essere coerenti. 
"Naturalmente" io (come altri) avrei anche sparato a tanti...


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è pretestuoso.
> L'uomo è la sua cultura.
> Se culturalmente in un determinato contesto sociale, anche solo nella relazione a due, è richiesta la monogamia e la fedeltà a questa cultura si appartiene e si deve essere coerenti.
> "Naturalmente" io (come altri) avrei anche sparato a tanti...


Che ci si conformi non vuol dire che lo si faccia nostro al cento per cento...:sonar:

Quanto alla coerenza...spesso è un lusso che è difficile potersi permettere...

Il mio riferimento comunque era al "naturale" usato da Giobbe...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è pretestuoso.
> L'uomo è la sua cultura.
> Se culturalmente in un determinato contesto sociale, anche solo nella relazione a due, è richiesta la monogamia e la fedeltà a questa cultura si appartiene e si deve essere coerenti.
> "Naturalmente" io (come altri) avrei anche sparato a tanti...


No...questo vale per chi non vuole incarnare la sua natura.
Da un lato ci sto io come prodotto di quanto ho vissuto ed esperito, dall'altro la cultura, come schema che posso scegliere o rifiutare. Non a caso si parla di comportamenti "devianti". Se un paio di pantaloni è troppo stretto io lo cambio. 

Sul giusnaturalismo...uhm...sono cresciuto sui testi del Marchese De Sade. Quando parla di seguire le inclinazioni naturali, arriva a pagine di levatura stratosferica. 

Certo...Persa...ti confido una cosa...quando feci l'esame psicologico per il servizio militare, fui esonerato dall'uso delle armi...nella mia cultura...se tu mi metti in mano un ordigno, alla prima occasione buona so che ho le palle di usarlo. 

Ciò che ci frena non è certo la coscienza, ma solo la consapevolezza che se ci beccano ci tocca pagare. Tutto qua.

Il criminale è criminale perchè pensa sempre di riuscire a farla franca.

Siamo in epoche in cui i deboli dettano le regole per i forti.

E la peggior schavitù resta questa: assumere quella facciata di perbenismo, e far di tutto nella vita solo per rimarcare questo...

" Sono una brava persona sa?"...

Cristo disse...Misericordia io voglio e non sacrificio.

La cultura di una persona è la somma di quanto ha voluto vivere, mica è colpa mia, se tanta gente si trincera dietro 4 false certezze e ci crede per tutta la vita come fossero dogmi.

Forse questo disorienta...la capacità di cambiare idea ogni giorno...
Provare per credere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Gennaio 2010)

Che sei disorientato salta agli occhi.
Non hai mai sentito l'esigenza di andare da un terapeuta?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che sei disorientato salta agli occhi.
> Non hai mai sentito l'esigenza di andare da un terapeuta?


Ci vado oramai da un paio d'anni...sapessi...una donna fantastica!!! 
Incredibile come mi sta curando...veramente sai...riesce a farmi vedere le cose da certi punti di vista...da non credere.

Quello che so, è che non sono disposto a ficcarmi dentro 4 muri di certezze...per non finire come te.

Di questo sono sicuro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci vado oramai da un paio d'anni...sapessi...una donna fantastica!!!
> Incredibile come mi sta curando...veramente sai...riesce a farmi vedere le cose da certi punti di vista...da non credere.
> 
> Quello che so, è che non sono disposto a ficcarmi dentro 4 muri di certezze...per non finire come te.
> ...


I tuoi finti dubbi non sono quattro muri di certezze, ma innumerevoli sbarre che ti imprigionano. Si vede che ti dibatti per liberarti.
Mi spiace.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I tuoi finti dubbi non sono quattro muri di certezze, ma innumerevoli sbarre che ti imprigionano. Si vede che ti dibatti per liberarti.
> Mi spiace.


Ma io sono libero...cosa credi?
Sono gli altri che mi mettono le sbarre...
Cosa credi?
Sono quelli come te che imprigionano gli altri...

Percorrete mari e monti per fare dei discepoli e poi li riducete peggio di voi. 

Quali finti dubbi?

Persa o il dubbio o la disperazione.

Non ho finti dubbi...ma dubbi sistematici...

Mai stato il bambino che si beve tutto quello che dice la maestra sai?


----------



## Amoremio (1 Febbraio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ciao a tutti. Ho provato qualche ora fa a mandare un mio messaggio ma non essendo esperta si vede che l'ho cancellato.
> Provo a riscrivere la mia domanda, sintetizzandola. anch'io ho vissuto di recente l'esperienza del tradimento e nonostante abbia fatto la scelta di salvare la famiglia e di vivere il precetto evangelico del "perdonare settanta volte sette", mi sono rimaste delle domande in sospeso che mi girano per la testa e alle quali non so dare da sola risposta (oltre, naturalmente, ai momenti di dolore e di smarrimento di fronte alle menzogne e al male subito che si ripresentano, anche se con minor frequenza, con la stessa potenza dirompente dei primi giorni della scoperta).
> Per farla breve: sposata con un figlio. Il marito inizia ad essere taciturno, musi a non finire, critiche, silenzi interminabili. Inutili le mie domande: che cosa ti sta succedendo, parliamone ecc.ecc. La riposta più frequente era: mi ha deluso, sono deluso di te, come donna, come madre, come tutto... Ma in cosa ti ho deluso? Mi hai deluso e basta! Io a interrogarmi dove mancavo, ma non trovavo risposta (lavoro, accudisco nostro figlio, mi occupo della casa, dei nostri amici, e per giudizio degli altri sono una bella donna e di piacevole compagnia. Solo lui mi trovava una gran delusione)
> E incomincia a uscire sempre più frequentemente da solo...
> ...


ciao margherita
molto brutte alcune delle cose che hai vissuto
strano il racconto di tuo marito (la bruttezza di lei, lui che si innamora, lui che insiste, lei che non prova piacere)
il pensiero che mi è venuto è questo:
crisi di mezz'età auto castrante

provo a spiegare

intono ai 50 sono molti gli uomini che colti dalla paura (della morte, di non avere altre chances, della definità di una vita che corre su binari inamovibili, ... non so) attraversano una crisi che si risolve nel credersi innamorati di qualcun'altra 

ma tuo marito (forse) ama te
percorre la crisi, sente il bisogno di qualcosa di nuovo e si sceglie, inconsciamente, una cinghiala riottosa
magari poteva essere una scelta appositamente destinata ad essere una sconfitta

invece diventa un'ossessione
tanto fa che lei capitola
e lui insiste anche rendendosi conto che non riesce a darle piacere (ipotizzando che ti abbia riferito la realtà)
e lui potrebbe coronare il suo sogno di una nuova opportunità

in questa ipotesi interpretativa, tu devi sparire
molti traditori "cancellano" il partner dal loro spazio mentale
lui non ci riesce
allora ti deve distruggere
e dar voce alla sua volontà di distruggerti perchè la verbalizzazione la renda più vera
ed infine compiere il gesto che percepisce come un "tagliarsi i ponti alle spalle"

poi una mattina esce dal trip

e non capisce bene cosa sia successo

torna perchè sente che è la cosa giusta (per lui) ma con la scusa che gli pare più accettabile (il figlio)

è realmente confuso
cerca di capirsi
non ti dice subito "amo te, sono un pirla, e mi vergogno di me stesso"
anche se pensa tutte e tre le cose

forse la 2^ e la 3^ le da per scontate e la 1^ non te la dice perchè vuol essere sicuro, non vuole ingannarti

alla fine te le dice:
mi sono sbagliato = la 2^ e la 3^
amo te = la 1^ e "nonsonoquisolopernostrofiglioeperconvenienza"


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche.
> La tentazione all'adulterio è della stessa natura della tentazione a rubare, alla violenza, ad uccidere ecc. È la concupiscenza: spinge al male ma è indispensabile perché l'uomo possa crescere combattendola.


Giobbe sai bene che male e bene sono le facce diverse della stessa cosa. Certo il male si può negare, ma non è un po' come negare una parte di se stessi?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Febbraio 2010)

Margherita, sarò concisa: è una brutta storia, vissuta male. A mio avviso non c'è spazio "morale" per ricostruire. Ma ovviamente vedi tu.


----------



## margherita (1 Febbraio 2010)

Risposta ad Amoremio

Ti ringrazio dell’intervento, di estrema acutezza psicologica. Hai centrato in pieno e hai letto ottimamente fra le righe.
Mio marito si trascina dietro dalla giovinezza un complesso di inferiorità. Dice che detesta la competizione, sia all’epoca in cui andava a scuola sia sul lavoro e uno dei suoi grandi dispiaceri è aver interrotto gli studi universitari e non averli portati a termine per paura del “confronto”. Così si rifugia nel tempo libero nelle gite a contatto della  natura (che non chiede competizione!!).  Anche per le donne che ha avuto prima di sposare me mi ha  detto che si era innamorato dei loro difetti o debolezze. Le storie poi finivano perché lui  si stancava, l’innamoramento scemava…
Io non mi riconosco in quel clichè di donna  Pur non fregandomene niente della competizione in sé, ho sempre lottato per le cose in cui credevo, ho due lauree, un lavoro dirigenziale e ho fatto fronte a tanti guai con le mie forze. In più ringrazio la natura di avermi dato un aspetto esteriore non ributtante.
Ho cercato sempre di aiutare mio marito a non angosciarsi delle sue paure, l’ho anche incoraggiato a continuare gli studi, ma senza forzare la mano, così come quando vedo che si angoscia perché ha “paura di competere” cerco di aiutarlo ad accettare questa sua paura e di considerarla una ricchezza anziché un handicap. Non gli ho mai fatto pesare la nostra diversa posizione sociale, semplicemente perché non credo che la mia sia una posizione di superiorità e la sua di inferiorità. Ognuno di noi ha delle caratteristiche proprie e siamo meravigliosi così come siamo.
La nostra intesa sessuale è ottima, abbiamo amici in comune, condividiamo gli stessi sentimenti e abbiamo lo stesso giudizio di fondo sulle maggior parte delle cose.
Evidentemente non  sono riuscita a dargli sicurezza in se stesso, ma non posso neanche tirarmi il martello in testa, dopo tutto sono una donna e non una psichiatra (se fossi riuscita ad aiutarlo nei suoi complessi di inferiorità che sarebbe successo? Si sarebbe portato a letto una  ventenne dal corpo di sirena??? Ah, ah! Magari la prossima volta si fa una modella!!)
Credo che sia stato sincero nel raccontarmi la dinamica della conquista della donna cinghiale, così come è capace di mentire, è a volte di una brutalità estrema nel raccontarmi la verità, anche perché ho letto le e mail che si sono scambiati (alcune) e lui le rivolgeva frasi affettuose da innamorato adolescente (il tuo sorriso, la tua presenza, mi manchi, non vedo l’ora di vederti, ti voglio bene, piripì, piripò) non contenevano sconcezze sessuali e lei rispondeva che voleva tenere il rapporto sul piano dell’amicizia, che lui spingeva troppo sull’acceleratore, ecc.
Penso anch’io che tutte le cattiverie che mi diceva,  le diceva per auto-convincersi che faceva bene a conquistare la nuova donna, per auto-assolversi insomma.
Altrimenti non si spiega perché sia tornato con me. Io gli avevo anche proposto di prendersi un periodo di tempo, di stare lontano da casa e di approfondire il rapporto con il cinghiale, per verificare se, tolta la necessità del sotterfugio, frequentandola liberamente, era davvero l’amore della sua vita. Non avrei avanzato alcuna pretesa di carattere economico, avrebbe potuto tenersi anche la casa, i soldi, tutto… pur di finirla con tanto squallore di sotterfugi e palle poco dignitose per tutti, insomma, finirla con tanta miseria.
Non ha voluto. Adesso è con me, premuroso e “presente”. 
Ma lui mi ama? Che ne so, non lo so. Boh!
Ma che razza di storia! Devo ancora digerirla, ogni tanto scoppio a piangere, prendo qualche goccia di tranquillante,  mi fa male da morire il pensiero che lui si sia innamorato di un'altra e abbia amato il corpo di un'altra e soprattutto, a forza di tenere saldi i remi di questa barca, mi fanno male da morire le braccia e ho voglia di andare a riva a nuoto, da sola… ma, satanasso di un mondo, ci sono delle responsabilità, così continuo a remare…


----------



## Amoremio (1 Febbraio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> .........
> se fossi riuscita ad aiutarlo nei suoi complessi di inferiorità che sarebbe successo? Si sarebbe portato a letto una ventenne dal corpo di sirena???
> ........
> ....verificare se, tolta la necessità del sotterfugio, frequentandola liberamente, era davvero l’amore della sua vita. Non avrei avanzato alcuna pretesa di carattere economico, avrebbe potuto tenersi anche la casa, i soldi, tutto… pur di finirla con tanto squallore di sotterfugi e palle poco dignitose per tutti, insomma, finirla con tanta miseria.
> ...


posso capirti

quanto ti capisco!
quanto vorrei non capirti!

in base a quel che dici, son stata brava a dar sicurezza a mio marito

lui ti ama?
credo di si

se l'impressione che mi ha dato la tua storia è corretta, ti ama nel modo in cui può amare chi non ama sè stesso

ma che sia proprio così nessuno te lo può garantire

e se anche fosse, non è detto che ti andrebbe bene


----------



## margherita (1 Febbraio 2010)

Hai ragione Amoremio, hai perfettamente ragione.
Forse il problema è che lui non ha imparato ad amare se stesso, e mi dà quello che può. 
E del resto anch'io chissà quali lacune ho dentro di me e verso di me, e porterò senz'altro anche a lui un amore monco o zoppo, che ne so.

Egoisticamente la cosa che più desidero in questo momento è una tregua nel dolore, una vacanza al caldo, un periodo di ozio totale e...al diavolo lui,  le corna e i cinghiali...

Sono molto contenta di aver scritto la mia esperienza in questo forum, mi sei stata (o stato?) molto di aiuto, sei di eccezzionale sensibilità e intuito. E avermi dedicato un po' del tuo tempo è per me un grande regalo di generosità


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Febbraio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Hai ragione Amoremio, hai perfettamente ragione.
> Forse il problema è che lui non ha imparato ad amare se stesso, e mi dà quello che può.
> E del resto anch'io chissà quali lacune ho dentro di me e verso di me, e porterò senz'altro anche a lui un amore monco o zoppo, che ne so.
> 
> ...



capire è una cosa...giustificare un'altra ......


----------



## margherita (1 Febbraio 2010)

sempre una domanda ad Amoremio

visto che sei stata così gentile ad ascoltarmi, vorrei raccontarti un particolare curioso della vicenda per conoscere il tuo parere.
Quando mio marito mi confessò la storia, era preoccupatissimo che io giudicassi male quella donna, ribatteva che la colpa era solo sua, che era stato lui a perseguitarla come un martello pneumatico, che avrebbe voluto che nel momento che mi raccontava la verità fosse presente anche lei (tutti e tre a confronto!!). Addirittura nei giorni seguenti si era fatto mandare da lei una serie di corrispondenze di email che lui aveva cancellato, per mostrarmele, che ho letto, in cui era evidente che era lui il mascalzone e lei una "vittima" della sua passione.
Insomma, era tutto proteso a difendere il candore dei quell'anima innocente...
Per me è un po' allucinante. Che ne pensi?
A distanza di tempo mi viene da ridere e forse avrei fatto meglio a dargli un calcio nel c...lo


----------



## Amoremio (1 Febbraio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> sempre una domanda ad Amoremio
> 
> visto che sei stata così gentile ad ascoltarmi, vorrei raccontarti un particolare curioso della vicenda per conoscere il tuo parere.
> Quando mio marito mi confessò la storia, era preoccupatissimo che io giudicassi male quella donna, ribatteva che la colpa era solo sua, che era stato lui a perseguitarla come un martello pneumatico, che avrebbe voluto che nel momento che mi raccontava la verità fosse presente anche lei (tutti e tre a confronto!!). Addirittura nei giorni seguenti si era fatto mandare da lei una serie di corrispondenze di email che lui aveva cancellato, per mostrarmele, che ho letto, in cui era evidente che era lui il mascalzone e lei una "vittima" della sua passione.
> ...


stava presentando la nuova ragazza alla sua figura materna?

ti stava dimostrando di saper essere uomo?

stava espiando?

stava cercando la tua giusta punizione?

queste sono le prime cose che mi sono venute in mente

a guardarle nero su bianco noto che in tutte tu risulti essere il suo punto di riferimento

è allucinante sì, ma non strano.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Febbraio 2010)

Non capisco perchè ogni volta che posto vengo sbeffeggiato. Forse perchè la gente non vuole proprio vedere l'evidenza.

assiomi:

a) un uomo non può amare una donna brutta, a meno che non è un cesso anche lui o lei è ricca.
b) Se un signore di 50 anni sposato si trova un'amante fissa e dice di esserne innamorato le possibili situazioni sono: 
1) o è una straniera strafica di 20 anni se lui è benestante o ricco
2) o è italiana e bellissima, ma lui è ricco
3) o è bella, e lui cosi cosi, ma la moglie è il più catorcio dei tre

al di fuori di questi 3 casi, non può esserne innamorato perchè, lo si ribadisce, gli uomini possono amare antropologicamente solo donne belle (avete mai visto fiori brutti? o favole dove biancaneve o cenerentola è un cesso?)

nel tuo caso, cara Margherita, se l'amante FISSa di tuo marito è un cesso e lui dice di esserne innamorato, vuol dire solo che a letto quella signora fa dei numeri notevoli.

Ora, atteso che tu hai detto che il sesso è sempre andato bene fra voi, è molto probabile che tuo marito abbia delle perversioni che lei soddisfa. 
(guarda che anni fa lessi la storia di una tizia lasciata dal marito perchè lui aveva tendenza sadomaso).
Il fatto che lui ti dica che sia stato lui a cercarla è una balla per cercare di non dare problemi alla tizia (la sua Mistress ?!?!?!).


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2010)

*mi chiedvo , secondo te...*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè ogni volta che posto vengo sbeffeggiato. Forse perchè la gente non vuole proprio vedere l'evidenza.
> 
> assiomi:
> 
> ...


 è il sesso che ruota intorno al mondo o il mondo ruota intorno al sesso?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Febbraio 2010)

Il mondo ruota attorno al desiderio di potere di pochi.

Il sesso è un espressione di potere.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Febbraio 2010)

ritornando al discorso sulla bellezza, citando Bukowski, "la Morte è una donna brutta, che nessuno vuole baciare"

adesso non ditemi che non è vero, perchè altrimenti poi vi chiederò perchè ci mettete 8 ore a truccarvi prima di uscire.


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè ogni volta che posto vengo sbeffeggiato. Forse perchè la gente non vuole proprio vedere l'evidenza.
> 
> assiomi:
> 
> ...



ma questi assiomi....da quale cappello straordinario sono usciti fuori?caro il nostro cappellaio pazzo? :mexican:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Febbraio 2010)

splendidona, semplice analisi quotidiana della realtà, unita ad un sano cinismo e ad un senso dell'umorismo da stupro linkato ad una cultura pirotecnica.

sono un fan della razza umana. Vi guardo come un visitatore di zoo guarda i fenicotteri. Così fragili, così prevedibili, così affascinanti.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Febbraio 2010)

e aggiungo... meow meow meow :carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (1 Febbraio 2010)

rispondendoti seriamente, insonna, penso che pecchi di leggerezza nei confronti del tuo stesso sesso.
Tenendo da parte le donne normali, quelle come me, nè belle nè brutte, che ci mettono quei 15 minuti per truccarsi, se ne hanno il tempo, parliamo delle brutte.
Credi sul serio che un uomo stia con una donna brutta solo per sesso o denaro? Io penso che tu ami e abbia amato in precedenza. Cosa amavi di quella donna? cosa sarebbe accaduto se, a seguito di un incidente, lei fosse rimasta orrendamente sfigurata? Io credo che si amino di una persona non sono ciò che è esternamente, ma anche il suo carattere/modo di essere e sopratuttto quello che questa persona rappresenta per noi.
Per un uomo debole una donna brutta può essere la sicurezza che lei 'cascherà nella rete' oppure che 'non lo farà innamorare mai come ama la moglie', salvo poi intervenire i sentimenti a mandare a quel paese ogni ragionamento. 
Se no come spieghi che una donna sia amatissima da uno, mediamente amata da un altro e per nulla da altri? Dovremmo essere amati ognuno in modo proporzionale al nostro aspetto e dunque in modo identico da ogni uomo/donna...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè ogni volta che posto vengo sbeffeggiato. *Forse* perchè la gente non vuole proprio vedere l'evidenza.
> 
> ......


il quesito è interessante e meriterebbe un adeguato approfondimento.
la risposta che ti dai *forse* non è l'unica possibile

perchè non apri un tuo 3d?:mexican:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Febbraio 2010)

Credi sul serio che un uomo stia con una donna brutta solo per sesso o denaro? 
OVVIO. Poi la accanna appena trova una versione upgraded.

Io penso che tu ami e abbia amato in precedenza. Cosa amavi di quella donna? cosa sarebbe accaduto se, a seguito di un incidente, lei fosse rimasta orrendamente sfigurata? 
Conosco un ragazzo che è stato lasciato dalla sua fidanzata (dopo 3 anni di rapporto) proprio quando lui ebbe il coraggio di confessarle che molto probabilmente lui aveva un brutto male. Così lui ha unito il dolore degli esami bioptici al dolore di essere lasciato perchè "fifone", a detta di lei. (sembra una storia incredibile ma è la pura verità).


Io credo che si amino di una persona non sono ciò che è esternamente, ma anche il suo carattere/modo di essere e sopratuttto quello che questa persona rappresenta per noi.
Sbagliato. Si ama una persona per come ci fa stare. Se ho il complesso del sultano, io con una brutta non mi ci faccio vedere neppure mentre prendiamo il caffe. Se ho bisogno di una con cui fare sesso di gruppo ed una si presta, la amo. L'amore è la proiezione di una esigenza interna.


Se no come spieghi che una donna sia amatissima da uno, mediamente amata da un altro e per nulla da altri? Dovremmo essere amati ognuno in modo proporzionale al nostro aspetto e dunque in modo identico da ogni uomo/donna...
Già. Una donna bella è amatissima da tutti. E' per questo che esistono i calendari.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Febbraio 2010)

ok. chiudo l'OT. Sorry.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *stava presentando la nuova ragazza alla sua figura materna?*
> 
> *ti stava dimostrando di saper essere uomo?*
> 
> ...


 Concordo pienamente con le tue analisi.
Se lei (Margherita) ha trovato soddisfacente il rapporto con un uomo che lei ha descritto in quel modo significa che anche lei vuole un rapporto asimmetrico in cui svolgere quel ruolo tra il materno e il pigmalione...
Questo mi spiega perché trova irrilevanti e giustifica le parole e i comportamenti di lui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Credi sul serio che un uomo stia con una donna brutta solo per sesso o denaro?
> OVVIO. Poi la accanna appena trova una versione upgraded.
> 
> Io penso che tu ami e abbia amato in precedenza. Cosa amavi di quella donna? cosa sarebbe accaduto se, a seguito di un incidente, lei fosse rimasta orrendamente sfigurata?
> ...


Forse tu non ti sei accorto che i calendari rappresentano un oggetto di fantasia, mentre si amano persone "tridimensionali".
Inoltre la cinghiala è stata definita tale da Margherita e non dal marito che invece ne apprezzava tanti aspetti e tra gli altri proprio il sorriso (per Margherita conghialesco).
L'idea di bellezza femminile non è unica per tutti gli uomini c'è chi trova meravigliosa la marini e chi la considera una poveretta e altrettanto vale per molte donne personaggio.
Ritornando al giudizio di Margherita io trovo tremende o patetiche o addirittura mostruose donne che ottengono molti consensi. 
Come puoi imbastire una teoria in base alle affermazioni di Margherita?
Io trovo mostruosa Angelina Jolie....


----------



## Anna A (2 Febbraio 2010)

*hi, hi, hi*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> splendidona, semplice analisi quotidiana della realtà,* unita ad un sano cinismo e ad un senso dell'umorismo da stupro linkato ad una cultura pirotecnica.*
> 
> sono un fan della razza umana. Vi guardo come un visitatore di zoo guarda i fenicotteri. Così fragili, così prevedibili, così affascinanti.


e anche per questo mese la cazzuola d'oro è stata assegnata.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ritornando al discorso sulla bellezza, citando Bukowski, "la Morte è una donna brutta, che nessuno vuole baciare"
> 
> adesso non ditemi che non è vero, perchè altrimenti poi vi chiederò perchè ci mettete 8 ore a truccarvi prima di uscire.


La frase del vecchio Hank pero' non si riferisce alla bellezza ma alla morte


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2010)

d'altronde...non è insonne per caso:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> d'altronde...non è insonne per caso:rotfl:


Mah, magari lo affronto, e gli propongo i miei di assiomi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Magari lo recupero...


----------



## Minerva (2 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah, magari lo affronto, e gli propongo i miei di assiomi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Magari lo recupero...


 siete un'ottima coppia


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> siete un'ottima coppia


Pian con le bombe...che non sono gay...che non mi capiti come quella volta che ho lavorato intensamente per uno scambio di coppia...cavoli vedevo che la mia lei, nicchiava, aveva capito che lo scambio era di orientamento sessuale...io dovevo andare con un lui, e lei con una lei...

Possibile che le donne capiscano sempre le cose per il verso contrario?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (2 Febbraio 2010)

a proposito di scambi....

lo sapete da cosa si riconosce un carabiniere in un club privè?

.... è l'unico che si tromba la moglie !!!!!


----------



## Mari' (2 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> a proposito di scambi....
> 
> lo sapete da cosa si riconosce un carabiniere in un club privè?
> 
> .... *è l'unico che si tromba la moglie !!!!!*


Di chi? :mrgreen:


----------



## Verena67 (2 Febbraio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> a proposito di scambi....
> 
> lo sapete da cosa si riconosce un carabiniere in un club privè?
> 
> .... è l'unico che si tromba la moglie !!!!!


non l'ho capita (perché "fedele nei secoli"?!)


----------



## margherita (3 Febbraio 2010)

Ho ancora bisogno dei vostri preziosi consigli. 
Come si fa a scacciare dalla mente l’immagine di tuo marito che fa l’amore con  un’altra?
Questo pensiero mi tormenta, non mi lascia vivere serenamente. Scoppio a piangere di nascosto, anche in ufficio e scappo per non farmi vedere dai colleghi. E’ una ossessione il pensiero che lui abbia amato anche con il corpo un’altra donna.
Perchè la mente torna sempre lì, anche se lui continua a dirmi che ama solo me, che è stato uno “sbaglio”? Ma quando passa questo dolore? Quanto tempo ci vuole per dimenticare?
Vorrei allontanarmi per un po’ da casa, per riprendere un po’ di fiato e di forze, staccarmi un po’ da lui, invece non posso per via del figlio. Cosa posso fare? Continuo a pensare a lui che fa l'amore con un'altra. Perchè il cervello è preso da questa ossessione?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (3 Febbraio 2010)

allora:

1) o lo lasci

2) o stai con lui, perdonandolo solo se lui è davvero pentito e non parlando più a vita di quello che è successo. come a dire "stop. dimentica" (T. Ferro). Se non ce la fai, leggi il punto 1).

tertium non datur.


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Ho ancora bisogno dei vostri preziosi consigli.
> Come si fa a scacciare dalla mente l’immagine di tuo marito che fa l’amore con  un’altra?
> Questo pensiero mi tormenta, non mi lascia vivere serenamente. Scoppio a piangere di nascosto, anche in ufficio e scappo per non farmi vedere dai colleghi. E’ una ossessione il pensiero che lui abbia amato anche con il corpo un’altra donna.
> Perchè la mente torna sempre lì, anche se lui continua a dirmi che ama solo me, che è stato uno “sbaglio”? Ma quando passa questo dolore? Quanto tempo ci vuole per dimenticare?
> Vorrei allontanarmi per un po’ da casa, per riprendere un po’ di fiato e di forze, staccarmi un po’ da lui, invece non posso per via del figlio. Cosa posso fare? Continuo a pensare a lui che fa l'amore con un'altra. Perchè il cervello è preso da questa ossessione?



Ti capisco, perfettamente ... lacrime e sangue, piano piano quella immagine scomparira', ma ci vuole tempo per far sparire quel "fantasma".

Ti abbraccio, fatti forza.


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Ho ancora bisogno dei vostri preziosi consigli.
> Come si fa a scacciare dalla mente l’immagine di tuo marito che fa l’amore con  un’altra?
> Questo pensiero mi tormenta, non mi lascia vivere serenamente. Scoppio a piangere di nascosto, anche in ufficio e scappo per non farmi vedere dai colleghi. E’ una ossessione il pensiero che lui abbia amato anche con il corpo un’altra donna.
> Perchè la mente torna sempre lì, anche se lui continua a dirmi che ama solo me, che è stato uno “sbaglio”? Ma quando passa questo dolore? Quanto tempo ci vuole per dimenticare?
> Vorrei allontanarmi per un po’ da casa, per riprendere un po’ di fiato e di forze, staccarmi un po’ da lui, invece non posso per via del figlio. Cosa posso fare? Continuo a pensare a lui che fa l'amore con un'altra. Perchè il cervello è preso da questa ossessione?



Ciao... quanto tempo è passato?


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Ho ancora bisogno dei vostri preziosi consigli.
> Come si fa a scacciare dalla mente l’immagine di tuo marito che fa l’amore con un’altra?
> Questo pensiero mi tormenta, non mi lascia vivere serenamente. Scoppio a piangere di nascosto, anche in ufficio e scappo per non farmi vedere dai colleghi. E’ una ossessione il pensiero che lui abbia amato anche con il corpo un’altra donna.
> Perchè la mente torna sempre lì, anche se lui continua a dirmi che ama solo me, che è stato uno “sbaglio”? Ma quando passa questo dolore? Quanto tempo ci vuole per dimenticare?
> Vorrei allontanarmi per un po’ da casa, per riprendere un po’ di fiato e di forze, staccarmi un po’ da lui, invece non posso per via del figlio. Cosa posso fare? Continuo a pensare a lui che fa l'amore con un'altra. Perchè il cervello è preso da questa ossessione?


ci vuole un po' di tempo
tempo in cui l'altalena emozionale ti sfiancherà

ma quelle immagini rallenteranno la loro frequenza

poi compariranno raramente, di sorpresa
ma sempre come mazzate che ti toglieranno il fiato

poi sempre meno

le chiuderai in un cassetto mentale

staranno lì
mai dimenticate
ma avranno perso molta della loro capacità di morderti lo stomaco e il cuore


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2010)

Carissima, il figlio è anche di tuo marito, quin di tu per una settimana vattene da qualche parte da sola a pensare a  te stessa, ci penserà tuo marito al figlioletto.


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci vuole un po' di tempo
> tempo in cui l'altalena emozionale ti sfiancherà
> 
> ma quelle immagini rallenteranno la loro frequenza
> ...



Amore, quanto tempo è passato per te?


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2010)

ora sono quasi 2 anni da quando ho saputo

i primi mesi avevo quelle immagini quasi sempre davanti agli occhi

ora non saprei più indicarti la tempistica precisa in cui si sono evolute

ad occhio direi che dopo 3 mesi hanno cominciato a rarefarsi, forse anche a causa di preoccupazioni più attuali dovute ai deliri di quella

comparivano magari una volta al giorno 

dopo 8 mesi, 1 volta a settimana
poi 1 volta ogni 10 giorni
poi hanno cominciato a mordere in un modo diverso

rimettevano in discussione tutto quello in cui credevo di poter credere

compaiono ancora di tanto in tanto

fanno male
ma le posso guardare 

perchè so che sono una mia proiezione
certo più idilliaca di quella che è stata la realtà
e perchè nel frattempo ho vissuto pensieri persino peggiori e più dolorosi relativi alla stessa vicenda


----------



## Kid (3 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ora sono quasi 2 anni da quando ho saputo
> 
> i primi mesi avevo quelle immagini quasi sempre davanti agli occhi
> 
> ...



Capisco... pure le mie "visioni" cominciano a fare male in maniera diversa... non saprei spiegare come. Prima era proprio un male "fisico", ora invece mi attaccano a livello "inconscio", come dici te quasi come se volessero mettere in discussione la mia vita...

Sono passati quasi cinque mesi...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Capisco... pure le mie "visioni" cominciano a fare male in maniera diversa... non saprei spiegare come. Prima era proprio un male "fisico", ora invece mi attaccano a livello "inconscio", come dici te quasi come se volessero mettere in discussione la mia vita...
> 
> Sono passati quasi cinque mesi...


 
sei in anticipo kid
complimenti:up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, il figlio è anche di tuo marito, quin di tu per una settimana vattene da qualche parte da sola a pensare a te stessa, ci penserà tuo marito al figlioletto.


Daniele: i bambini sono persone.
Non animali domestici.
Nè bambolotti.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Ho ancora bisogno dei vostri preziosi consigli.
> Come si fa a scacciare dalla mente l’immagine di tuo marito che fa l’amore con un’altra?
> Questo pensiero mi tormenta, non mi lascia vivere serenamente. Scoppio a piangere di nascosto, anche in ufficio e scappo per non farmi vedere dai colleghi. E’ una ossessione il pensiero che lui abbia amato anche con il corpo un’altra donna.
> Perchè la mente torna sempre lì, anche se lui continua a dirmi che ama solo me, che è stato uno “sbaglio”? Ma quando passa questo dolore? Quanto tempo ci vuole per dimenticare?
> Vorrei allontanarmi per un po’ da casa, per riprendere un po’ di fiato e di forze, staccarmi un po’ da lui, invece non posso per via del figlio. Cosa posso fare? Continuo a pensare a lui che fa l'amore con un'altra. Perchè il cervello è preso da questa ossessione?


Prova ad autoconvincerti che qualsiasi scena che ti fai sulla testa, non sarà mai quella vera. Per me, penso, a sto punto sarebbe meglio che gli avessi beccati dal vivo, almeno avresti una scena ben precisa in testa.
Stai attenta che la mente ( e non parlo per cognizione di causa, dato che non sono una donna), ingigantisce molto le cose a causa del dolore.

Io ti lancio una provocazione e so che qua dentro si incazzeranno, ma se riesci a girarla in un certo modo, potresti anche mettere in gioco te stessa e sfidare nella tua mente questa antagonista. 

Mostrare a tuo marito che come amante tu vali cento volte quella sciocchina che lo ha fatto sbandare. 

Come dire, ehi caro, adesso te la faccio io dimenticare quella là.

Se invece ti fai fregare dal concetto che lui ha fatto certe cose con una, perchè sta qua era meglio di te, sei fregata.

Boh io la vedo così.


----------



## Daniele (3 Febbraio 2010)

Quando mia madre fu malata di tumore mio padre mi tenne, credo che se un genitore ha dei problemi debba pensare alla sua salute anche per il figlio, quindi essendo due i genitori quando uno ha problemi deve essere l'altro a prendere in mano la situazione, che sia donna o uomo non importa.
Lei sta male adesso, quindi è meglio che si prenda del tempo per se stessa (una settimana non è troppo, non è una infinità) per provare a ritrovare se stessa, lo deve a se stessa e al figlio.
Ho visto una madre che diceva "ma come faranno i miei figli senza la mamma!" siccome il male che avevano i suoi figli era la madre stessa ho fatto molta fatica a dirle che senza di lei avrebbero imparato a parlare e a non dare capocciate in giro, ma questa era una madre iperprotettiva tanto da creare problemi reali nei suoi figli.


----------



## MK (3 Febbraio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele: *i bambini sono persone*.
> Non animali domestici.
> Nè bambolotti.


 
:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Ho ancora bisogno dei vostri preziosi consigli.
> Come si fa a scacciare dalla mente l’immagine di tuo marito che fa l’amore con un’altra?
> Questo pensiero mi tormenta, non mi lascia vivere serenamente. Scoppio a piangere di nascosto, anche in ufficio e scappo per non farmi vedere dai colleghi. E’ una ossessione il pensiero che lui abbia amato anche con il corpo un’altra donna.
> Perchè la mente torna sempre lì, anche se lui continua a dirmi che ama solo me, che è stato uno “sbaglio”? Ma quando passa questo dolore? Quanto tempo ci vuole per dimenticare?
> Vorrei allontanarmi per un po’ da casa, per riprendere un po’ di fiato e di forze, staccarmi un po’ da lui, invece non posso per via del figlio. Cosa posso fare? Continuo a pensare a lui che fa l'amore con un'altra. Perchè il cervello è preso da questa ossessione?


Ci sono persone che rievocano più immagini concrete e altre che che hanno rievocazioni più verbali o astratte: è questiione di "stile cognitivo".
Non credo che sia più tormentata tu di chi è o è stata ossessionata da frasi o dal pensiero di violazione di un patto.
Non so quando passano questo genere di pensieri, so che si diradano e fanno meno male.
Ma non so se accade anche in presenza del responsabile.
Credo che creare nuove immagini piacevoli e rassicuranti possa aiutare. Chiedi a tuo marito di aiutarti, fate cose nuove insieme che dimostrino con la sua dolce e tenera attenzione che tu sei importante.


----------



## giobbe (4 Febbraio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Ho ancora bisogno dei vostri preziosi consigli.
> Come si fa a scacciare dalla mente l’immagine di tuo marito che fa l’amore con  un’altra?
> Questo pensiero mi tormenta, non mi lascia vivere serenamente. Scoppio a piangere di nascosto, anche in ufficio e scappo per non farmi vedere dai colleghi. E’ una ossessione il pensiero che lui abbia amato anche con il corpo un’altra donna.
> Perchè la mente torna sempre lì, anche se lui continua a dirmi che ama solo me, che è stato uno “sbaglio”? Ma quando passa questo dolore? Quanto tempo ci vuole per dimenticare?
> Vorrei allontanarmi per un po’ da casa, per riprendere un po’ di fiato e di forze, staccarmi un po’ da lui, invece non posso per via del figlio. Cosa posso fare? Continuo a pensare a lui che fa l'amore con un'altra. Perchè il cervello è preso da questa ossessione?



	 	 Il tempo aiuta molto ma se vuoi accelerare il processo e ottenere una cura definitiva senza strascichi e ricadute devi perdonare tuo marito.
 Devi ripeterti interiormente un milione di volte la frase “Io ti perdono ...” finché non ti senti pronta a manifestare questo perdono.
 Poi devi dichiarare a tuo marito la tua decisione di perdonarlo.
 Io ho già fatto tutto questo ma a volte quando rivedo mia moglie divento molto nervoso e sto anche male fisicamente.
 Questo succede perché ancora non riesco a desiderare il bene e la felicità di mia moglie.
 Per questo alla sera ripeto interiormente questa frase “In cambio del male che mi hai fatto desidero per te tutto il bene e la felicità del mondo”.
 Credo che tra qualche tempo sarò guarito del tutto.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (4 Febbraio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Ho ancora bisogno dei vostri preziosi consigli.
> Come si fa a scacciare dalla mente l’immagine di tuo marito che fa l’amore con un’altra?
> Questo pensiero mi tormenta, non mi lascia vivere serenamente. Scoppio a piangere di nascosto, anche in ufficio e scappo per non farmi vedere dai colleghi. E’ una ossessione il pensiero che lui abbia amato anche con il corpo un’altra donna.
> Perchè la mente torna sempre lì, anche se lui continua a dirmi che ama solo me, che è stato uno “sbaglio”? Ma quando passa questo dolore? Quanto tempo ci vuole per dimenticare?
> Vorrei allontanarmi per un po’ da casa, per riprendere un po’ di fiato e di forze, staccarmi un po’ da lui, invece non posso per via del figlio. Cosa posso fare? Continuo a pensare a lui che fa l'amore con un'altra. Perchè il cervello è preso da questa ossessione?


E' passato "solo" un anno dalla mia separazione... ma ti leggo e mi tornano in mente questi brutti ricordi.
Anche io ero ossessionata da queste immagini.
Io ho tolto il dente subito... dolore acuto che almeno non è diventato cronico.

...Comunque... tu hai il tuo cinghiale, il mio era un raro esemplare di toposcimmia. Più vecchia, più brutta, secca e flaccida (e guarda che non è mica facile essere entrambe le cose)... ed ovviamente di inesistente valore morale visto che la sua apertura delle gambe coincideva col mio avere una bambina di soli tre mesi in casa.

Ah, ma io mi sono vendicata. 
Le ho fatto la cosa peggiore che le potessi fare: Le ho lasciato mio marito.


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> E' passato "solo" un anno dalla mia separazione... ma ti leggo e mi tornano in mente questi brutti ricordi.
> Anche io ero ossessionata da queste immagini.
> Io ho tolto il dente subito... dolore acuto che almeno non è diventato cronico.
> 
> ...



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: sei un mito!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> E' passato "solo" un anno dalla mia separazione... ma ti leggo e mi tornano in mente questi brutti ricordi.
> Anche io ero ossessionata da queste immagini.
> Io ho tolto il dente subito... dolore acuto che almeno non è diventato cronico.
> 
> ...


:up:
E così ti sei vendicata di entrambi in un colpo solo! :mexican:


----------



## astonished (5 Febbraio 2010)

*Ciao*



InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> E' passato "solo" un anno dalla mia separazione... ma ti leggo e mi tornano in mente questi brutti ricordi.
> Anche io ero ossessionata da queste immagini.
> Io ho tolto il dente subito... dolore acuto che almeno non è diventato cronico.
> 
> ...


Ciao,
scusa l'OT: hai la casella dei messaggi piena, eliminane qualcuno altrimenti non puoi riceverne.

PS
Speriamo per lei che tuo marito sia una bella cambiale scaduta


----------



## Daniele (8 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Ah, ma io mi sono vendicata.
> Le ho fatto la cosa peggiore che le potessi fare: Le ho lasciato mio marito.


Questa donna è geniale!!!!
Ma che, tuo marito è na zecca???


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (8 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questa donna è geniale!!!!
> Ma che, tuo marito è na zecca???


Esattamente.
Il bel terranova su cui parassitava prima, lo ha grattato via. 
Ora deve accontentarsi di un vecchio cane rognoso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Il bel terranova su cui parassitava prima, lo ha grattato via.
> Ora deve accontentarsi di un vecchio cane rognoso.


 :rotfl:


----------



## paperoga (13 Febbraio 2010)

sintetizzo la storia:

1) abbiamo dei problemi
2) sei tu il problema
3) mi sono invaghito/a di un altro/a
4) non è vero amo te
5) non lasciarmi/riprendimi con te

dove l'ho gia sentita?
a si. giusto.
da mia moglie

sono sicuro che c'e' da qualche parte un forum "traditori.net" dove si incontrano e si mettono daccordo su cosa e come dirlo.

scusami. nascondo il dolore con il sarcasmo.
io me la tengo ancora vicino.
e forse dovrei essere l'ultimo a parlare quindi.

ma davvero fa incazzare che non dimostrino almeno un pizzico d'originalità.


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2010)

*Crisalide*

Non credi che sarebbe ora di diventare farfalla? Mi pare sia più importante di quello che andrai a decidere sul il tuo ex. 
Bruja


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (13 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non credi che sarebbe ora di diventare farfalla? Mi pare sia più importante di quello che andrai a decidere sul il tuo ex.
> Bruja


Una volta ho allevato due farfalle per poterne fotografare gli stadi evolutivi (poi le ho liberate al parco).
Nella fase del bruco c'è attività: Si nutrono, buttano fuori un sacco di cacca , si muovono, e nel frattempo cercano il posto migliore dove diventare crisalidi.
Quando è giunto il momento, si spogliano del vestito del bruco e sotto hanno già la forma della crisalide pronta. 
Ogni tipo di farfalla ha la sua crisalide, il suo posto dove collocarla ed il modo con cui attaccare la stessa al supporto scelto (muro, pianta, ecc).
Poi si chiudono nell'immobilità più totale. I predatori le lasciano in pace, niente di ciò che avviene intorno le sconvolge.
Possono stare così anche per tantissimi mesi (dipende dalla specie e dalla stagione).
Intanto dentro stanno diventando farfalle.
Quando saranno pronte, usciranno dall'involucro, voleranno via e cercheranno un compagno.


....La fregatura è che schiattano subito, però.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Febbraio 2010)

paperoga ha detto:


> sintetizzo la storia:
> 
> 1) abbiamo dei problemi
> 2) sei tu il problema
> ...


 All'inizio quando raccontavo le spiegazioni del traditore a già tradite..ridevano e mi dicevano questa è la n°7, questa la 12n° del manuale del traditore.
Dicon tutti cose simili perché sono i meccanismi mentali di autogiustificazione di qualcosa che chiunque sa che è male.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (15 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non credi che sarebbe ora di diventare farfalla? Mi pare sia più importante di quello che andrai a decidere sul il tuo ex.
> Bruja


Ci ho ripensato (..."_come i cornuti_" dice il proverbio ...).
Non ho niente da decidere su di lui perchè è già tutto deciso... Però sul discorso della farfalla hai ragione. 
Mediterò.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non credi che sarebbe ora di diventare farfalla? Mi pare sia più importante di quello che andrai a decidere sul il tuo ex.
> Bruja


 
sempre un passo piu' avanti, signora Bruja!
Anch'io noto Crisalide un po' piu' incattivita di prima, perché?!


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (15 Febbraio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sempre un passo piu' avanti, signora Bruja!
> Anch'io noto Crisalide un po' piu' incattivita di prima, perché?!


Non mi sono incattivita Verena, semplicemente prima ero troppo pappamolla.
Mi sono resa conto che se le persone non ti "temono" (parola orrenda ma al momento non me ne viene in mente una migliore ), se pensano che perdonerai sempre, che sarai sempre saggia e paziente... Non ci penseranno due volte a prendere una pala per seppellirti.

Ti rimando a questa risposta:

http://www.tradimento.net./forum/showpost.php?p=14194&postcount=68


----------



## Eliade (15 Febbraio 2010)

InFaseDiCrisalide ha detto:


> Ti rimando a questa risposta:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net./forum/showpost.php?p=14194&postcount=68


 Ahahahahhaah quella su barboncino e il maremmano è fenomenale!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## margherita (31 Marzo 2010)

ciao ragazzi, sono qui. E' più di un mese che non mi collego. Avevate ragione, i pensieri sul tradimento subito con il tempo si diradano, a volte tornano all'improvviso a morderti l'animo come un cane rabbioso, durano anche giorni, poi se ne vanno.
Alle donne e agli uomini che si trovano nella mia stessa situazione, cioè a chi ha deciso di tentare la strada del tenere unita la famiglia e di guardare avanti, volevo testimoniare che il dolore è duro a morire, ma lentamente i suoi assalti si fanno più radi e l'importante è cercare di vivere nuove esperienze con il proprio compagno/compagna, in modo che quei ricordi terrificanti siano sostituiti, nella memoria, da ricordi nuovi. Pian piano, con l'aiuto del cielo, ce la faremo a scacciare il dolore


----------



## Kid (31 Marzo 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sono qui. E' più di un mese che non mi collego. Avevate ragione, i pensieri sul tradimento subito con il tempo si diradano, a volte tornano all'improvviso a morderti l'animo come un cane rabbioso, durano anche giorni, poi se ne vanno.
> Alle donne e agli uomini che si trovano nella mia stessa situazione, cioè a chi ha deciso di tentare la strada del tenere unita la famiglia e di guardare avanti, volevo testimoniare che il dolore è duro a morire, ma lentamente i suoi assalti si fanno più radi e l'importante è cercare di vivere nuove esperienze con il proprio compagno/compagna, in modo che quei ricordi terrificanti siano sostituiti, nella memoria, da ricordi nuovi. Pian piano, con l'aiuto del cielo, ce la faremo a scacciare il dolore



Sono felicissimo per te e straquoto la parte delle nuove esperienze da fare insieme... è molto importante essere propositivi. 

in bocca al lupo


----------



## mariasole (1 Aprile 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sono qui. E' più di un mese che non mi collego. Avevate ragione, i pensieri sul tradimento subito con il tempo si diradano, a volte tornano all'improvviso a morderti l'animo come un cane rabbioso, durano anche giorni, poi se ne vanno.
> Alle donne e agli uomini che si trovano nella mia stessa situazione, cioè a chi ha deciso di tentare la strada del tenere unita la famiglia e di guardare avanti, volevo testimoniare che il dolore è duro a morire, ma lentamente i suoi assalti si fanno più radi e l'importante è cercare di vivere nuove esperienze con il proprio compagno/compagna, in modo che quei ricordi terrificanti siano sostituiti, nella memoria, da ricordi nuovi. Pian piano, con l'aiuto del cielo, ce la faremo a scacciare il dolore


Ciao, ti quoto in pieno essendo anch'io nella tua stessa situazione, anche noi stiamo cercando di camminare insieme e progettare nuove cose per noi e ns. figlio. Il dolore è sempre forte, ma ora non è sempre presente come i primi mesi. La cosa che mi fà ancora soffrire molto è il fatto che il rapporto una volta splendido tra mio marito e i miei familiari sia ancora interrotto. I miei infatti, pur essendo contenti che le cose tra noi si stiano sistemando, non accettano alcun confronto con mio marito che già mesi fà avrebbe voluto parlare con loro. Adesso non sappiamo che fare... Certo se si incontrano si salutano, ma poi il gelo. Li capisco xchè per un genitore vedere la sofferenza della figlia e l'inganno e le bugie da parte di colui che consideravano figlio deve essere una cosa terribile, ma i mesi passano e io vorrei solo voltare pagina...


----------



## Papero (1 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, ti quoto in pieno essendo anch'io nella tua stessa situazione, anche noi stiamo cercando di camminare insieme e progettare nuove cose per noi e ns. figlio. Il dolore è sempre forte, ma ora non è sempre presente come i primi mesi. La cosa che mi fà ancora soffrire molto è il fatto che il rapporto una volta splendido tra mio marito e i miei familiari sia ancora interrotto. I miei infatti, pur essendo contenti che le cose tra noi si stiano sistemando, non accettano alcun confronto con mio marito che già mesi fà avrebbe voluto parlare con loro. Adesso non sappiamo che fare... Certo se si incontrano si salutano, ma poi il gelo. Li capisco xchè per un genitore vedere la sofferenza della figlia e l'inganno e le bugie da parte di colui che consideravano figlio deve essere una cosa terribile, ma i mesi passano e io vorrei solo voltare pagina...


In effetti hai ragione a capirli però dopo un pò basta cacchio!! Spiega loro che la chiusura netta non agevola il rapporto tra te e tuo marito e digli di smettere.

@Margherita sono felice che tutto si stia risolvendo.... da traditore "pentito" e ri-accolto posso dirti che dopo 3 anni dal fattaccio i pensieri che mia moglie ha del tradimento si sono diradati ma ogni tanto affiorano. Purtroppo credo che affioreranno per sempre...

:unhappy:


----------



## Brady (1 Aprile 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ciao ragazzi, sono qui. E' più di un mese che non mi collego. Avevate ragione, i pensieri sul tradimento subito con il tempo si diradano, a volte tornano all'improvviso a morderti l'animo come un cane rabbioso, durano anche giorni, poi se ne vanno.
> Alle donne e agli uomini che si trovano nella mia stessa situazione, cioè a chi ha deciso di tentare la strada del tenere unita la famiglia e di guardare avanti, volevo testimoniare che il dolore è duro a morire, ma lentamente i suoi assalti si fanno più radi e l'importante è cercare di vivere nuove esperienze con il proprio compagno/compagna, in modo che quei ricordi terrificanti siano sostituiti, nella memoria, da ricordi nuovi. Pian piano, con l'aiuto del cielo, ce la faremo a scacciare il dolore


ciao 
mi sono perso la tua storia quindi non so come l'avete gestita. Comunque non è il tempo che fa passare il dolore, ma l'essersi posti in un ottica di ricostruzione della relazione. Se avete seppelito e basta posso garantirti che non passa affatto, cielo o non cielo. Neanche dopo anni.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Ciao, ti quoto in pieno essendo anch'io nella tua stessa situazione, anche noi stiamo cercando di camminare insieme e progettare nuove cose per noi e ns. figlio. Il dolore è sempre forte, ma ora non è sempre presente come i primi mesi. La cosa che mi fà ancora soffrire molto è il fatto che il rapporto una volta splendido tra mio marito e i miei familiari sia ancora interrotto. I miei infatti, pur essendo contenti che le cose tra noi si stiano sistemando, non accettano alcun confronto con mio marito che già mesi fà avrebbe voluto parlare con loro. Adesso non sappiamo che fare... Certo se si incontrano si salutano, ma poi il gelo. Li capisco xchè per un genitore vedere la sofferenza della figlia e l'inganno e le bugie da parte di colui che consideravano figlio deve essere una cosa terribile, ma i mesi passano e io vorrei solo voltare pagina...


Può dispiacere, ma la VOSTRA famiglia ora siete VOI.

Non permettete mai a nessun altro di giudicare gli equilibri che VOI raggiungete...non son fatti loro...

Troppe coppie scoppiano ancora per le famiglie di provenienza che non mollano i prorpi pargoli...anche se han 40 o 50 anni!:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Può dispiacere, ma la VOSTRA famiglia ora siete VOI.
> 
> Non permettete mai a nessun altro di giudicare gli equilibri che VOI raggiungete...non son fatti loro...
> 
> Troppe coppie scoppiano ancora per le famiglie di provenienza che non mollano i prorpi pargoli...anche se han 40 o 50 anni!:unhappy:


 
quoto

mariasole, parla con i tuoi

e digli che se la tua scelta fosse stata un'altra lo avresti cacciato

siccome la tua scelta è questa, il loro comportamento sta diventando un vulnus
se non cambiano atteggiamento, anche se per farlo dovessero recitare, sarai costretta ad allontanarti


----------



## mariasole (2 Aprile 2010)

Praticamente ne parlo a mia madre tutti i gg; lei dice di essere contenta x noi, ma non se la sente ancora di parlare con mio marito :unhappy: 
Sai comunque è dura x me frequentarli da sola mentre prima passavamo anche le vacanze insieme. 
Vabbè so che non è una tragedia 
Ma voi come avete gestito la cosa? 
Qualcuno si è trovato nella mia situazione?


----------



## Anna A (2 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Praticamente ne parlo a mia madre tutti i gg; lei dice di essere contenta x noi, ma non se la sente ancora di parlare con mio marito :unhappy:
> Sai comunque è dura x me frequentarli da sola* mentre prima passavamo anche le vacanze insieme. *
> Vabbè so che non è una tragedia
> Ma voi come avete gestito la cosa?
> Qualcuno si è trovato nella mia situazione?


 
:sorpreso:

quanti anni avete, se posso sapere?


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Praticamente ne parlo a mia madre tutti i gg; lei dice di essere contenta x noi, ma non se la sente ancora di parlare con mio marito :unhappy:
> Sai comunque è dura x me frequentarli da sola mentre prima passavamo anche le vacanze insieme.
> Vabbè so che non è una tragedia
> Ma voi come avete gestito la cosa?
> Qualcuno si è trovato nella mia situazione?



Non sentirti sola... pure io ho vissuto parecchio tempo nell'imbarazzo di andare da solo dai miei con il bambino. E' una situazione molto più difficile e dolorosa di quanto si possa pensare. Tieni duro e in bocca al lupo.


----------



## lamerikano (2 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Praticamente ne parlo a mia madre tutti i gg; lei dice di essere contenta x noi, ma non se la sente ancora di parlare con mio marito :unhappy:
> Sai comunque è dura x me frequentarli da sola mentre prima passavamo anche le vacanze insieme.
> Vabbè so che non è una tragedia
> Ma voi come avete gestito la cosa?
> *Qualcuno si è trovato nella mia situazione?*


ahh come ti capisco!
bè nn sono passato da un tradimento, quindi non è paragonabile appieno, però ho una situazione simile con la suocera che fa fatica a tagliare definitivamente il cordone ombelicale con la figlia.. e che spesso e volentieri tende a intromettersi in affari puramente nostri, anche se la mia lei (e io..) le cerchiamo di far capire che c'è un limite ben preciso da nn oltrapassare, ma nn c'è n'è.
L'unica ns fortuna è la distanza fisica tra i suoceri e noi.


----------



## margherita (2 Aprile 2010)

Mariasole, immagino che la tua situazione sia molto pesante. Dover affrontare anche i genitori che non dimenticano, non aiuta di certo a dimenticare. Io sono stata più fortunata, se così si può dire, in quanto ho cercato di tenere nascosto ai miei e ai suoceri la verità di quanto era accaduto e così, anche se non ho potuto sfogarmi con nessuno del mio dolore, almeno adesso non ho il peso che devi affrontare tu.
Cerca di non mollare, tieni duro e continua a parlare con i tuoi. 
Non cedere! Stai vicina a tuo marito. 
A volte chi ha tradito ha più bisogno di solidarietà di chi ha subito il torto.
 A me la religione ha aiutato tantissimo in questo periodo nero


----------



## lamerikano (2 Aprile 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Mariasole, immagino che la tua situazione sia molto pesante. Dover affrontare anche i genitori che non dimenticano, non aiuta di certo a dimenticare. Io sono stata più fortunata, se così si può dire, *in quanto ho cercato di tenere nascosto ai miei e ai suoceri la verità di quanto era accaduto* e così, anche se non ho potuto sfogarmi con nessuno del mio dolore, almeno adesso non ho il peso che devi affrontare tu.
> *Cerca di non mollare, tieni duro* e continua a parlare con i tuoi.
> Non cedere! *Stai vicina a tuo marito.*
> A volte chi ha tradito ha più bisogno di solidarietà di chi ha subito il torto.
> A me la religione ha aiutato tantissimo in questo periodo nero


Quoto e rafforzo


----------



## Amoremio (2 Aprile 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> Mariasole, immagino che la tua situazione sia molto pesante. Dover affrontare anche i genitori che non dimenticano, non aiuta di certo a dimenticare. Io sono stata più fortunata, se così si può dire, in quanto ho cercato di tenere nascosto ai miei e ai suoceri la verità di quanto era accaduto e così, anche se non ho potuto sfogarmi con nessuno del mio dolore, almeno adesso non ho il peso che devi affrontare tu.
> Cerca di non mollare, tieni duro e continua a parlare con i tuoi.
> Non cedere! Stai vicina a tuo marito.
> A volte chi ha tradito ha più bisogno di solidarietà di chi ha subito il torto.
> A me la religione ha aiutato tantissimo in questo periodo nero


 
io non ne ho parlato con nessuno

quando non ne ho potuto più sono entrata qui

non so come, ma, a intuito, ho sentito che era meglio

per me: per non sentirmi dare suggerimenti di parte da persone che non ci erano passate

per lui: per non gravarlo di ulteriori carichi di colpe o altro e perchè decidesse senza pressioni "sociali" quel che realmente voleva

per noi: per rendere meno difficile la ricostruzione se ce ne fosse stato modo, lasciando che dovessimo pensare solo a noi e a quel che ci sentivamo di fare

ringrazio Dio, per avermene dato la forza (e quanta ce n'è voluta), perchè è stata la scelta migliore in un periodo in cui andavo veramente alla deriva


----------



## mariasole (2 Aprile 2010)

Siamo sulla quarantina.

Non fraintendetemi, siamo sempre andati d'accordo MA POI OGNUNO A CASA PROPRIA. 
Passavamo alcuni gg di vacanza insieme per le feste di Natale o Pasqua anche con fratelli e relative famiglie, sai quelle simpatiche riunioni... Saremo all'antica ma lo trovavamo piacevole . 
Il mese prossimo ci ritroveremo allo stesso tavolo per una cerimonia di un conoscente (che x fortuna ignora) ... sai l'imbarazzo...  ma forse sarà la volta buona!

Purtroppo per un fatto successo all'inizio non sono riuscita a tenere nascosta la cosa ai parenti + prossimi; poi ad un certo punto mi era sembrato impossibile riuscire a recuperare pertanto, *sbagliando,* ho raccontato tutto ai miei. Badilatemi pure....

Ammiro veramente Margherita e Amoremio che sono riuscite a tenersi tutto dentro!

Vaaa bene... basta pensieri negativi... mi aspetta una serata romantica sola con mio marito....

AUGURO A TUTTI UNA SERENA PASQUA


----------



## Amoremio (2 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> ..........
> Il mese prossimo ci ritroveremo allo stesso tavolo per una cerimonia di un conoscente (che x fortuna ignora) ... sai l'imbarazzo...  ma forse sarà la volta buona!
> 
> ................


dì a tua madre di imporsi razionalità e intelligenza
per amor tuo

di fingere, di recitare, di far quello che crede 
ma di non mettere in imbarazzo tuo marito o farlo sentire rifiutato


----------



## lamerikano (2 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *dì a tua madre di imporsi razionalità e intelligenza*
> per amor tuo
> 
> di fingere, di recitare, di far quello che crede
> ma di non mettere in imbarazzo tuo marito o farlo sentire rifiutato


 
e anche un po' di sana maturità! :up:


----------



## Brady (2 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non ne ho parlato con nessuno
> 
> quando non ne ho potuto più sono entrata qui
> 
> ...


uguale uguale.:up:


----------



## Luigi III (4 Aprile 2010)

Cara Margherita, io sono un uomo, ma quel che sto passando lo solo io e quelli che vengono a sfogarsi su questo portale, come te. La mia penosa vicenda è narrata nel capitolo l'Annientato, tanto per dire come mi sento da 20 giorni a questa parte, dopo che mia moglie, che ho sempre amato quale la donna più bella e importante della mia vita, mi ha rivelato di aver avuto una relazione con un altro. La vicenda è simile alla tua. Ho pure saputo che lei è tornata da me solo dopo che lui l'aveva lasciata, in quanto beccato da sua moglie e messo davantia un out-out. Tu per tua fortuna hai già fatto un passo avanti, mentre io nuoto ancora nel dolore e nell'umiliazione più profonda. Vorrei solo dirti questo allora: non è questione di uomo o donna, ma di singole persone. Capita a entrambi i sessi di tradire e di essere traditi. Io sto provando a dare una chance a mia moglie, non solo perché abbiamo 2 bimbe molto piccole (che vergogna: mi diceva di passarle a prendere perché aveva da fare in ufficio e mentre io correva da una parte all'altra lei si incontrava con lui per ...), ma perché sono troppo legata a lei e a tutto quel che c'è stato per avere la forza di chiudere. 
Ti mando un abbraccio fraterno; anche se non ti conosco, sono contento che tu stia tirandoti su. Buona fortuna.i


----------



## Amarax (4 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Cara Margherita, io sono un uomo, ma quel che sto passando lo solo io e quelli che vengono a sfogarsi su questo portale, come te. La mia penosa vicenda è narrata nel capitolo l'Annientato, tanto per dire come mi sento da 20 giorni a questa parte, dopo che mia moglie, che ho sempre amato quale la donna più bella e importante della mia vita, mi ha rivelato di aver avuto una relazione con un altro. La vicenda è simile alla tua. Ho pure saputo che lei è tornata da me solo dopo che lui l'aveva lasciata, in quanto beccato da sua moglie e messo davantia un out-out. Tu per tua fortuna hai già fatto un passo avanti, mentre io nuoto ancora nel dolore e nell'umiliazione più profonda. Vorrei solo dirti questo allora: non è questione di uomo o donna, ma di singole persone. Capita a entrambi i sessi di tradire e di essere traditi. Io sto provando a dare una chance a mia moglie, non solo perché abbiamo 2 bimbe molto piccole (che vergogna: mi diceva di passarle a prendere perché aveva da fare in ufficio e mentre io correva da una parte all'altra lei si incontrava con lui per ...), ma perché sono troppo legata a lei e a tutto quel che c'è stato per avere la forza di chiudere.
> Ti mando un abbraccio fraterno; anche se non ti conosco, sono contento che tu stia tirandoti su. Buona fortuna.i


 
Principe  non avevo capito nella risposta all'altro 3d . Vado a leggere "annientato".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Siamo sulla quarantina.
> 
> Non fraintendetemi, siamo sempre andati d'accordo MA POI OGNUNO A CASA PROPRIA.
> Passavamo alcuni gg di vacanza insieme per le feste di Natale o Pasqua anche con fratelli e relative famiglie, sai quelle simpatiche riunioni... Saremo all'antica ma lo trovavamo piacevole .
> ...


Boh se uno non racconta è perché sta meglio non facendolo, se uno racconta è perché ha bisogno di farlo.
Poi le scelte sono del tradito, del traditore e della coppia.
Le cose poi si sanno, se ne tiene conto (magari anche per evitare gaffe), non se ne parla più e si va avanti.
Io perdono poco quel che non perdono e ancor più quel che viene fatto a un figlio. E' comprensibile che un genitore abbia del rancore o dell'imbarazzo e mi sembra goiusto che un traditore si becchi un po' di rancore e senta imbarazzo. Se paga tutto ...poi passerà


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> sai, per me il problema adesso non è decidere se continuare a stare con lui o no, non è la cosa prioritaria. Nella vita ho attraversato molti dolori e anche molte gioie, sono abituata ad affrontare il dolore con le sole mie forze e so che si è soli in tutti i momenti cruciali della vita, così come lo si sarà al momento della morte.
> Può darsi che prenda la decisione, fra una settimana o fra un anno, di lasciare mio marito, così come potrò decidere di continuare a stare con lui (a meno che non sia lui a prendere la decisione di andare per un'altra strada, chissà).
> I miei sentimenti verso di lui sono molto complessi. C'è affetto, amore, a volte mi fa persino tenerezza con la coglionata che ha fatto, a volte mi fa rabbia, altre volte pena ( i messaggini al cellulare, i regalini che le faceva di nascosto e rivelati dalla carta di credito, le acrobazie per uscire da solo...) Magari non ha avuto il coraggio di lasciare un nido sicuro per un un'avventura che era una incognita. Forse è solo uno str..zo, forse è solo un debole o un meschino. So che anche se adesso si dice pentito e mi riserva tenerezze e manifestazioni d'affetto, non è una persona affidabile e - come al solito - dovrò contare, nel profondo del mio cuore - solo sulla mia forza di volontà.
> *Quello che mi incuriosce è l'aspetto psicologico della vicenda. Cosa passa nella testa di un uomo quando prende la decisione di tradire la fiducia di una persona che gli vuole bene?*
> E' per questo che ho scritto nel forum e vorrei tanto conoscere le opinioni degli uomini in proposito


E' solo una mia opinione, ma nella maggior parte dei casi non passa niente... ma proprio niente. Si cede all'istinto della novità sessuale, e la si condisce con presunti (per quanto più che credibili per il traditore) innamoramenti. 
nella maggior parte dei casi, sfumata l'eccitazione dei primi momenti si torna a casa.
Io credo che tu abbia fatto bene a dargli una seconda possibilità... è stato davvero crudele nel comportamento, anche nel tradimento si può seguire una certa "etica", per quanto paradossale possa sembrare.
Mi sembra poi di capire che sei cristiana... per te quindi ha un valore sia il matrimonio che il perdono. Quindi prosegui per la tua strada, pronta però a randellarlo senza pietà se ricade nell'errore:up:


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' solo una mia opinione, ma *nella maggior parte dei casi non passa niente... ma proprio niente*. Si cede all'istinto della novità sessuale, e la si condisce con presunti (per quanto più che credibili per il traditore) innamoramenti.
> nella maggior parte dei casi, sfumata l'eccitazione dei primi momenti si torna a casa.
> Io credo che tu abbia fatto bene a dargli una seconda possibilità... è stato davvero crudele nel comportamento, anche nel tradimento si può seguire una certa "etica", per quanto paradossale possa sembrare.
> Mi sembra poi di capire che sei cristiana... per te quindi ha un valore sia il matrimonio che il perdono. Quindi prosegui per la tua strada, pronta però a randellarlo senza pietà se ricade nell'errore:up:


Quoto...e aggiungo: soprattutto non si pone più di tanto il tradimento in rapporto al/la partner, ma quasi sempre solo a se stessi...


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quoto...e aggiungo: *soprattutto non si pone più di tanto il tradimento in rapporto al/la partner, ma quasi sempre solo a se stessi*...


 Si, la partner sparisce... è una specie di eclissi, viene nascosta dalla nuova arrivata.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, la partner sparisce... è una specie di eclissi, *viene nascosta dalla nuova arrivata*.


 
Forse più che dalla nuova arrivata (che a ben pensarci potrebbe anche esser interscambiabile con altre), da un euforia di sè specie se questo sè è stato per molto tempo tenuto in naftalina o cloroformizzato...


----------



## margherita (12 Aprile 2010)

ho una domanda, che rivolgo in particolar modo agli uomini che hanno tradito.
Chiedo se è possibile che, dopo l'euforia del tradimento, della storia clandestina ecc., si riscopra l'amore per la moglie. Mio marito dice di sì, che l'altra storia è stata solo una ubriacatura e che ama me e di fatto si comporta come ai primi tempi del matrimonio.
Ma io mi domando se in realtà abbia cessato di amarmi nel momento in cui ha preso la decisione di tradirmi con l'altra e anche se non prova più niente per l'altra donna, quello che prova per me non ha niente a che fare con l'amore. Magari è solo una sorta di affetto mista a paura di perdere tutto. Boh. Me lo domando perchè se io dovessi tradire mio marito significherebbe che  ho cessato di amarlo e non credo che possa rinascere l'amore dopo fatti del genere. Ma forse per gli uomini è diverso...
Sono grata a chi mi vorrà rispondere


----------



## Mari' (12 Aprile 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ho una domanda, che rivolgo in particolar modo agli uomini che hanno tradito.
> Chiedo se è possibile che, dopo l'euforia del tradimento, della storia clandestina ecc., si riscopra l'amore per la moglie. Mio marito dice di sì, che l'altra storia è stata solo una ubriacatura e che ama me e di fatto si comporta come ai primi tempi del matrimonio.
> Ma io mi domando se in realtà abbia cessato di amarmi nel momento in cui ha preso la decisione di tradirmi con l'altra e anche se non prova più niente per l'altra donna, quello che prova per me non ha niente a che fare con l'amore. Magari è solo una sorta di affetto mista a paura di perdere tutto. Boh. Me lo domando perchè se io dovessi tradire mio marito significherebbe che  ho cessato di amarlo e non credo che possa rinascere l'amore dopo fatti del genere. Ma forse per gli uomini è diverso...
> Sono grata a chi mi vorrà rispondere



Vieni in questo 3d,  si sta parlando proprio di questo:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=754


----------



## Papero (12 Aprile 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ho una domanda, che rivolgo in particolar modo agli uomini che hanno tradito.
> Chiedo se è possibile che, dopo l'euforia del tradimento, della storia clandestina ecc., si riscopra l'amore per la moglie. Mio marito dice di sì, che l'altra storia è stata solo una ubriacatura e che ama me e di fatto si comporta come ai primi tempi del matrimonio.
> Ma io mi domando se in realtà abbia cessato di amarmi nel momento in cui ha preso la decisione di tradirmi con l'altra e anche se non prova più niente per l'altra donna, quello che prova per me non ha niente a che fare con l'amore. Magari è solo una sorta di affetto mista a paura di perdere tutto. Boh. Me lo domando perchè se io dovessi tradire mio marito significherebbe che  ho cessato di amarlo e non credo che possa rinascere l'amore dopo fatti del genere. Ma forse per gli uomini è diverso...
> Sono grata a chi mi vorrà rispondere


Io ho tradito mia moglie e dopo la tempesta e fortunatamente il suo perdono mi sono reso conto che senza di lei non potrei vivere. E che la amo ed ho avuto una gran fortuna ad incontrarla da poco più che adolescente.


----------



## margherita (12 Aprile 2010)

grazie Papero di avermi risposto, mi dai speranza! sono contenta per te. Anch'io sto cercando con tutte le mie forze di dimenticare, ma come è dura e lunga la strada...


----------



## Papero (12 Aprile 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> grazie Papero di avermi risposto, mi dai speranza! sono contenta per te. Anch'io sto cercando con tutte le mie forze di dimenticare, ma come è dura e lunga la strada...


Ho letto nell'altro 3ad delle tue "visioni". Quanto tempo è che ti ha tradito tuo marito? Mia moglie dopo tre anni a volte mi confida che ha ancora cattivi pensieri, ma dopo tre anni riusciamo anche a scherzarci... Il tempo guarisce tutte le ferite cara Margherita. Forza e coraggio

:up:


----------



## Mari' (12 Aprile 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> grazie Papero di avermi risposto, mi dai speranza! sono contenta per te. Anch'io sto cercando con tutte le mie forze di dimenticare, ma come è dura e lunga la strada...



... e' una ferita che deve rimarginare, col "tempo" restera' solo una "cicatrice"  garantito.


----------



## Anna A (12 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' una ferita che deve rimarginare, col "tempo" restera' solo una "cicatrice"  garantito.


a me è rimasta una cerniera .. tanto che da quel tradimento non si è più richiuso il cerchio.
di positivo c'è che .. che cosa c'è che non me lo ricordo più?:dracula:


----------



## Minerva (12 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me è rimasta una cerniera .. tanto che da quel tradimento non si è più richiuso il cerchio.
> di positivo c'è che .. che cosa c'è che non me lo ricordo più?:dracula:


----------



## Papero (12 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me è rimasta una cerniera .. tanto che da quel tradimento non si è più richiuso il cerchio.
> di positivo c'è che .. che cosa c'è che non me lo ricordo più?:dracula:


di certo c'è che chi frequenta questo forum, secondo me, è una specie di _*anima errante*_...


----------



## Mari' (12 Aprile 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me è rimasta una cerniera .. tanto che da quel tradimento non si è più richiuso il cerchio.
> di positivo c'è che .. che cosa c'è che non me lo ricordo più?:dracula:








​ 

*cerniere che s’ inceppano, da esse non traspare*​ *che un deglutire impigliato fra i denti.*​ *Sulla gola pulsante è scritto un punto:*​ *premere qui.*​ *La  giugulare guizza sotto labbra invisibili*​ *segna il tempo di un sole ingoiato*​ *a parole*​ *di un generatore di frecce *​ *rivolte all’interno*​ *“e mai ti colpirò*​ *mai ti farò che un pianto ti rovesci*​ *ti porto nella fronte, dietro gli occhi.*​ *sei le mie mani , i miei respiri, i passi*​ *e dove l’erba e i sassi calpesterò*​ *sarai  nel mio cammino.”*​ *Zip





rubata nel web
*​


----------



## Anna A (12 Aprile 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti porto nella fronte, dietro i miei occhi.
e non sarai il mio cammino, perché io sono il mio.


----------



## Mari' (12 Aprile 2010)

Anna mi hai fatto ricordare di una (vecchia) canzone  la vado a postare di la'  in *Quelle belle, da lasciare il segno 
*


----------



## margherita (18 Aprile 2010)

sapete cosa mi sta succedendo?
il dolore se ne è andato, la storia a distanza di otto mesi mi sembra una cosa grottesca, come se se avessi assistito ad un film che non mi riguarda. Ma contemporaneamente, insieme al distacco per quanto è accaduto, provo distacco nei suoi confronti. lo guardo con occhi diversi e mi sembra... un cretino. Sì, uno che ha fatto quello che ha fatto lui, non mi sembra altro che uno scemo. ho smesso di fargli domande, non lo controllo più, non me ne frega più niente se si sentono ancora o non si sentono più. Non piango più. Con lui ho un atteggiamento normale, sono tranquilla. L'intimità è perfetta. Ma spesso sono assorta e penso che è uno scemo. penso alla loro storia, alle lettere d'amore che le scriveva, ai suoi sotterfugi e dentro di me provo la sensazione di avere accanto una persona "piccola", un cretino. Lui mi studia, mi domanda che cosa ho, dice che non mi vede serena, a volte si incavola perchè dice che gli dò impressione di pensare ancora a quella storia, che per lui è morta e sepolta, che anche se non ne parlo non sono serena, vorrebbe vedermi serena. ma perchè mi studia così? che cosa vuole da me? forse si accorge del mio distacco interiore? Mi aiutate a capire che cosa mi sta succedendo e perchè lui mi studia così?


----------



## Magenta (18 Aprile 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> sapete cosa mi sta succedendo?
> il dolore se ne è andato, la storia a distanza di otto mesi mi sembra una cosa grottesca, come se se avessi assistito ad un film che non mi riguarda. Ma contemporaneamente, insieme al distacco per quanto è accaduto, provo distacco nei suoi confronti. lo guardo con occhi diversi e mi sembra... un cretino. Sì, uno che ha fatto quello che ha fatto lui, non mi sembra altro che uno scemo. ho smesso di fargli domande, non lo controllo più, non me ne frega più niente se si sentono ancora o non si sentono più. Non piango più. Con lui ho un atteggiamento normale, sono tranquilla. L'intimità è perfetta. Ma spesso sono assorta e penso che è uno scemo. penso alla loro storia, alle lettere d'amore che le scriveva, ai suoi sotterfugi e dentro di me provo la sensazione di avere accanto una persona "piccola", un cretino. Lui mi studia, mi domanda che cosa ho, dice che non mi vede serena, a volte si incavola perchè dice che gli dò impressione di pensare ancora a quella storia, che per lui è morta e sepolta, che anche se non ne parlo non sono serena, vorrebbe vedermi serena. ma perchè mi studia così? che cosa vuole da me? forse si accorge del mio distacco interiore? Mi aiutate a capire che cosa mi sta succedendo e perchè lui mi studia così?


Ah ah Margherita cara, è quello che è successo anche a me. Anche io sto ancora con chi mi ha tradito,e anche io mi faccio le tue stesse domande. A cui non ho trovato risposta. 
Io penso che abbia paura che sia la quiete prima della tempesta.
Ecco perchè ti studia.
Ecco cosa vuole da te.
Vuole sapere se la tempesta arriverà presto,per cercare un riparo di qualche genere.


----------



## Amarax (18 Aprile 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> sapete cosa mi sta succedendo?
> il dolore se ne è andato, la storia a distanza di otto mesi mi sembra una cosa grottesca, come se se avessi assistito ad un film che non mi riguarda. Ma contemporaneamente, insieme al distacco per quanto è accaduto, provo distacco nei suoi confronti.* lo guardo con occhi diversi e* mi sembra... un cretino. Sì, uno che ha fatto quello che ha fatto lui, non mi sembra altro che uno scemo. ho smesso di fargli domande, non lo controllo più, non me ne frega più niente se si sentono ancora o non si sentono più. Non piango più. Con lui ho un atteggiamento normale, sono tranquilla. L'intimità è perfetta. Ma spesso sono assorta e penso che è uno scemo. penso alla loro storia, alle lettere d'amore che le scriveva, ai suoi sotterfugi e dentro di me provo la sensazione di avere accanto una persona "piccola", un cretino. Lui mi studia, mi domanda che cosa ho, dice che non mi vede serena, a volte si incavola perchè dice che gli dò impressione di pensare ancora a quella storia, che per lui è morta e sepolta, che anche se non ne parlo non sono serena, vorrebbe vedermi serena. ma perchè mi studia così? che cosa vuole da me? forse si accorge del mio distacco interiore? Mi aiutate a capire che cosa mi sta succedendo e perchè lui mi studia così?


 
Lo guardi con occhi diversi e pensi sia un cretino. Come vuoi non se ne accorga? Capisce che non lo ami in questo momento, lo capisce da come lo guardi.
Quello che non capisco io è l'intimità perfetta. Se in questo mmento lo giudichi un cretino, come fai a starci a letto?
Te lo chiedo xchè io ho provato la sensazione di giudicarlo uno stronzo, ma cretino mai. E a letto ci sono stata qualche volta per rivalsa ma...sempre sui toni dell'amore. Amore arrabbiato, deluso, incredulo ed estenuato...ma sempre amore.


----------



## Daniele (18 Aprile 2010)

amarax...un cretino a letto può andare lo stesso bene, il problema è che pensando un uomo un cretino o una donna una cretina andandoci a letto lo trattiamo da bambola gonfiabile, da gingillo. Chi vede così una persona ha perso il valore della persona stessa e purtroppo non sempre ritorna indietro.
In questi casi cosa può succedere? Che il tempo farà in modo che si perdoni il tutto, oppure ci si trova un'altra persona che non sia solo buona da letto ma da amare e si scaraventa il tradiore o ttraditrice fuori dalla porta senza neppure pensarci un attimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> sapete cosa mi sta succedendo?
> il dolore se ne è andato, la storia a distanza di otto mesi mi sembra una cosa grottesca, come se se avessi assistito ad un film che non mi riguarda. Ma contemporaneamente, insieme al distacco per quanto è accaduto, provo distacco nei suoi confronti. lo guardo con occhi diversi e mi sembra... un cretino. Sì, uno che ha fatto quello che ha fatto lui, non mi sembra altro che uno scemo. ho smesso di fargli domande, non lo controllo più, non me ne frega più niente se si sentono ancora o non si sentono più. Non piango più. Con lui ho un atteggiamento normale, sono tranquilla. L'intimità è perfetta. Ma spesso sono assorta e penso che è uno scemo. penso alla loro storia, alle lettere d'amore che le scriveva, ai suoi sotterfugi e dentro di me provo la sensazione di avere accanto una persona "piccola", un cretino. Lui mi studia, mi domanda che cosa ho, dice che non mi vede serena, a volte si incavola perchè dice che gli dò impressione di pensare ancora a quella storia, che per lui è morta e sepolta, che anche se non ne parlo non sono serena, vorrebbe vedermi serena. ma perchè mi studia così? che cosa vuole da me? forse si accorge del mio distacco interiore? Mi aiutate a capire che cosa mi sta succedendo e perchè lui mi studia così?


 Per me il corpo parla e dice che lo vuoi ancora ...nonostante sia cretino.
Forse il pensare che sia un cretino è un'espediente della tua mente per sospendere il dolore.
Quando lo penserai davvero non potrai più dormirci.


----------



## Amarax (18 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> amarax...un cretino a letto può andare lo stesso bene, il problema è che pensando un uomo un cretino o una donna una cretina andandoci a letto lo trattiamo da bambola gonfiabile, da gingillo. Chi vede così una persona ha perso il valore della persona stessa e purtroppo non sempre ritorna indietro.
> In questi casi cosa può succedere? Che il tempo farà in modo che si perdoni il tutto, oppure ci si trova un'altra persona che non sia solo buona da letto ma da amare e si scaraventa il tradiore o ttraditrice fuori dalla porta senza neppure pensarci un attimo.


 
Se è vero  lo stato d'animo che vive la nosta amica, se ne allontenerà anche a letto. E subito dopo si lascerà. Aspettiamo Dan . 8 mesi sono troppo pochi e lei deve ancora superare l'accaduto. Questa è solo una fase.


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2010)

E' come nelle fasi di un lutto (ricordate che ne parlammo tempo addietro?): dopo l'incredulità, la negazione, si passa all'accettazione e quindi al superamento (per chi ce la fa ovviamente)...


----------



## Nordica (23 Aprile 2010)

*succede così...*



margherita ha detto:


> sapete cosa mi sta succedendo?
> il dolore se ne è andato, la storia a distanza di otto mesi mi sembra una cosa grottesca, come se se avessi assistito ad un film che non mi riguarda. Ma contemporaneamente, insieme al distacco per quanto è accaduto, provo distacco nei suoi confronti. lo guardo con occhi diversi e mi sembra... un cretino. Sì, uno che ha fatto quello che ha fatto lui, non mi sembra altro che uno scemo. ho smesso di fargli domande, non lo controllo più, non me ne frega più niente se si sentono ancora o non si sentono più. Non piango più. Con lui ho un atteggiamento normale, sono tranquilla. L'intimità è perfetta. Ma spesso sono assorta e penso che è uno scemo. penso alla loro storia, alle lettere d'amore che le scriveva, ai suoi sotterfugi e dentro di me provo la sensazione di avere accanto una persona "piccola", un cretino. Lui mi studia, mi domanda che cosa ho, dice che non mi vede serena, a volte si incavola perchè dice che gli dò impressione di pensare ancora a quella storia, che per lui è morta e sepolta, che anche se non ne parlo non sono serena, vorrebbe vedermi serena. ma perchè mi studia così? che cosa vuole da me? forse si accorge del mio distacco interiore? Mi aiutate a capire che cosa mi sta succedendo e perchè lui mi studia così?


Quando abbiamo capito che la favola non esiste, che il nostro principe non e perfetto, allora lo guardiamo com occhi diversi! 
Io credo che si possa perdonare ma non si può dimenticare...
Per questo tra voi non potrà tornare come prima al massimo potrebbe nascere una nuova storia tra voi due!


----------



## Amarax (23 Aprile 2010)

Nordica ha detto:


> Quando abbiamo capito che la favola non esiste, che il nostro principe non e perfetto, allora lo guardiamo com occhi diversi!
> Io credo che si possa perdonare ma non si può dimenticare...
> Per questo tra voi non potrà tornare come prima *al massimo potrebbe nascere una nuova storia tra voi due*!


 
:up: una nuova storia fra le stesse due persone .


----------



## margherita (14 Maggio 2010)

ciao a tutti. La settimana scorsa ho preso la decisione di farmi aiutare da un analista. Ho fatto solo due sedute. Ho smesso da tempo di pensare se lui ora è sincero oppure no. Se mi ama davvero oppure è stata solo una scelta di convenienza, dettata dalla paura di perdere tutto.  Adesso mi sto concentrando su quello che sento io, per capire davvero quello che voglio.
Ho capito che quando uno tradisce l'amore è finito. E con il tradimento che mi ha fatto è finito anche lui. O meglio: è morto l'uomo che amavo un tempo. Si tratta di capire se posso amare quest'uomo che mi trovo per casa, affettuoso, premuroso e "allarmato" dal fatto che sono andata in analisi (e comunque uno che mi ha fatto del male, anche se lui se lo è dimenticato o sembra non ricordarselo più)
Per lui non ci dovrebbe essere soluzioni di continuità fra il prima e il dopo. Dice che è stato uno sbaglio, un errore, è pentito ed ama me. Questo, secondo lui, dovrebbe bastarmi per farmi sentire felice.Ma mi domando: è scemo o lo fa? Possibile che non capisca che una storia, la nostra storia di 10 e più anni è chiusa? Che lui con il tradimento è tutto è cambiato e sono cambiata anch'io?
Comunque mi domando dove andrò a parare. Che accadrà da questo scavare nella mia anima?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> ciao a tutti. La settimana scorsa ho preso la decisione di farmi aiutare da un analista. Ho fatto solo due sedute. Ho smesso da tempo di pensare se lui ora è sincero oppure no. Se mi ama davvero oppure è stata solo una scelta di convenienza, dettata dalla paura di perdere tutto. Adesso mi sto concentrando su quello che sento io, per capire davvero quello che voglio.
> Ho capito che quando uno tradisce l'amore è finito. E con il tradimento che mi ha fatto è finito anche lui. O meglio: è morto l'uomo che amavo un tempo. Si tratta di capire se posso amare quest'uomo che mi trovo per casa, affettuoso, premuroso e "allarmato" dal fatto che sono andata in analisi (e comunque uno che mi ha fatto del male, anche se lui se lo è dimenticato o sembra non ricordarselo più)
> Per lui non ci dovrebbe essere soluzioni di continuità fra il prima e il dopo. Dice che è stato uno sbaglio, un errore, è pentito ed ama me. Questo, secondo lui, dovrebbe bastarmi per farmi sentire felice.Ma mi domando: è scemo o lo fa? Possibile che non capisca che una storia, la nostra storia di 10 e più anni è chiusa? Che lui con il tradimento è tutto è cambiato e sono cambiata anch'io?
> Comunque mi domando dove andrò a parare. Che accadrà da questo scavare nella mia anima?


 Se hai sentito il bisogno di iniziare una terapia è perché sei pronta per accettarne le consegnenze.
:up:


----------



## margherita (14 Maggio 2010)

non ho alternativa. A distanza di 9 mesi dalla scoperta non sono riuscita ad affossare la storia, come vorrebbe lui. Non riesco a digerirla, anzi, non riesco proprio neppure a masticarla. La rifiuto. 
Ma stare con questo rifiuto che ti rode l'anima e contemporaneamente continuare a vivere con lui non è accettabile, è un inferno. Per questo sono andata in terapia, devo scoprire quello che voglio. Adesso in testa ho un gran casino, gli voglio bene ma lo odio, mi ha calpestato e ho voglia di distruggerlo, lo amo ma vorrei buttarlo nel cesso, come lui mi ci ha fatto stare per mesi.


----------



## Amarax (14 Maggio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> non ho alternativa. A distanza di 9 mesi dalla scoperta non sono riuscita ad affossare la storia, come vorrebbe lui. Non riesco a digerirla, anzi, non riesco proprio neppure a masticarla. La rifiuto.
> Ma stare con questo rifiuto che ti rode l'anima e contemporaneamente continuare a vivere con lui non è accettabile, è un inferno. Per questo sono andata in terapia, devo scoprire quello che voglio. Adesso in testa ho un gran casino, gli voglio bene ma lo odio, mi ha calpestato e ho voglia di distruggerlo, lo amo ma vorrei buttarlo nel cesso, come lui mi ci ha fatto stare per mesi.


 
:no:...stesso copione. 
Dall'analisi, o anche no, potrebbe venire che tu sei un'altra donna, maturata dal dolore, delusione, rabbia, causati dal suo tradimento.
Devi parlarne per concettualizzare le mille idee che ti vengono in testa.
provaci e vedi come va...


----------



## mariasole (15 Maggio 2010)

margherita ha detto:


> .... *Dice che è stato uno sbaglio, un errore, è pentito ed ama me. Questo, secondo lui, dovrebbe bastarmi per farmi sentire felice.Ma mi domando: è scemo o lo fa?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potrei fare un copia/incolla e inserirlo nel mio 3d.....
Cooome ti capisco!!!!!!!!


----------

